# Euro 2008



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous.

Au lendemain du match de l'équipe de france face à l'équateur, je m'interroge premièrement sur les 23 joueurs que retiendrait Mr Domenech (particulierement le cas gomis), mais plus encore sur l'équipe type qui pourrait évoluer durant ce championnat d'europe des nations 2008.

Ma question est donc la suivante : quelle serait VOTRE équipe type ?


----------



## duracel (28 Mai 2008)

Platini, Giresse et Tigana...​


----------



## benjamin (28 Mai 2008)

L'équipe-type, pour une fois on la connaît, c'est celle des éliminatoires.
_
Note: Je ne transfère pas encore ce sujet dans le Comptoir, mais c'est tout comme. Ça marche pour le rugby, ça doit aussi marcher pour le foot.
D'ailleurs, préparez-vous au pire, il va y avoir des sujets de pronostics durant l'Euro. _


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Bourdais, Grosjean, Quintais, Lacroix, Suchaud, Sirot 


  

EDIT : un CdB au premier qui trouve (sans gougueule) qui sont les 4 derniers de ma liste, pour vous aider, ils forment une équipe triple championne du monde (2001 à 2003), et ont tous eu d'autres titres de champions du monde avec d'autres équipe


----------



## duracel (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bourdais, Grosjean, Quintais, Lacroix, Suchaud, Sirot





Pascal 77 a dit:


> EDIT : un CdB à celui qui trouve qui sont les 4 derniers de ma liste ​


 


Des pétanqueurs champions du monde....​


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

Quintais et suchaud champion du monde de pétanque, ça c'est sur... les 2 autres ... Aussi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

duracel a dit:


> ​
> 
> Des pétanqueurs champion du monde....​



Un coup de boule pour des pétanqueurs, c'est de circonstance !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ma question est donc la suivante : quelle serait VOTRE équipe type ?


 
Ca n'est pas, mais alors pas DU TOUT la question de ton sondage.

Le foot, c'est pas bon pour les neurones.


----------



## SilenceSonore (28 Mai 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Platini, Giresse et Tigana...​



Rocheteau aussi ...


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca n'est pas, mais alors pas DU TOUT la question de ton sondage.



Tu as raison, mais il y a quand même un rapport, il aurait peut être pu faire partie de l'équipe type s'il avait sélectionné. Et comme c'est un fil sur l'euro, pourquoi ne pas poser la question ? C'est un sujet ouvert.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Trezeguet ?
Mais non, il n'est pas gay, XIII, n'importe quoi !
 (XBG footbalistico-bédéique)





Sinon, l'équipe type, tout ça, je m'en cogne - mais, gnagnagna tous les sujets se valent, pas le droit d'imposer mes goûits aux autres, la tolérance, le politiquement correct, tout ça, je vais donc m'auto-bannir de ce sujet et vous laisser discuter tranquilles de cuisses aux hormones.


----------



## tirhum (28 Mai 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> (...)
> Note: Je ne transfère pas encore ce sujet dans le Comptoir, mais c'est tout comme. Ça marche pour le rugby, ça doit aussi marcher pour le foot.
> (...)


Le "public" n'est pas (complètement) le même... 
Je ne regarde pratiquement plus le foot, because trop de cirque médiatique et trop gros brassage de tune...
Moins "grand public", le rugby* est encore protégé de ça (ça va pas durer): supporters idiots et peu de couverture médiatique en dehors des CDM...
En gros, suis pas sûr de regarder l'Euro...
_(ni Rolland-Garros, ni les J.O, etc...)_
C'est juste qu'à force de vouloir vendre tout à tout prix, ça finit par lasser, gaver et laisser "l'acheteur" indifférent; moi, en l'occurence... 

Donc pour une équipe type, je ne sais pas...
Je ne connais même pas la liste des préselectionnés...

J'aime bien regarder certains sports, mais "on" est en train de m'en dégouter...

_P.S : Je ne ressasses pas... _



* et la différence fondamentale; c'est que j'aime le jeu du rugby en lui-même...


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bourdais, Grosjean, Quintais, Lacroix, Suchaud, Sirot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bourdais : pseudo pilote de F1 (le seul français du circuit), quadruple champion d'Indy Car aux US
Grosjean : tennisman français qui a perdu sa raquette il y a bien 3 ans...
Lacroix :  Rygbyman français excellent sur le terrain mais en commentateur sur TF1 ya mieux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Bourdais : pseudo pilote de F1 (le seul français du circuit), quadruple champion d'Indy Car aux US
> Grosjean : tennisman français qui a perdu sa raquette il y a bien 3 ans...
> Lacroix :  Rygbyman français excellent sur le terrain mais en commentateur sur TF1 ya mieux...



Raté, les deux premiers n'étaient pas dans la question, et Lacroix, avec les trois autres sont les quatres membres de l'équipe ayant été sacrée championne du monde de pétanque en 2001, 2002 et 2003. Les membres de cette équipe ont quasiment tous été champions du monde d'autres années, dans d'autres équipes. C'est Duracel qui a gagné le CdB


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mai 2008)

oui oui je sais...:rose: 
Mais je me suis dit, allez un p'tit coup de boule quand même!


----------



## r0m1 (28 Mai 2008)

oh comme c'est pas beau de réclamer !!!


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mai 2008)

Non c'est pas vrai!! Je réclame pas!!
Je m'appelle pas Trezeguet!!! (oui parce que à l'origine, ce sujet c'était pour lui!!  )


----------



## fedo (28 Mai 2008)

> Ma question est donc la suivante : quelle serait VOTRE équipe type ?



la squadra azzura.


----------



## Simbouesse (28 Mai 2008)

fedo a dit:


> la squadra azzura.



Mais heu!!
C'est pas drôle!

Et pourquoi la Roumanie!


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

Après tout oui, pourquoi pas la roumanie ? Les grecs l'ont bien fait !


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ma question est donc la suivante : quelle serait VOTRE équipe type ?



Une équipe de types biens, ce serait gentil.



PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, l'équipe type, tout ça, je m'en cogne - mais, gnagnagna tous les sujets se valent, pas le droit d'imposer mes goûits..



Tes goûits ?
fan de Trezeguet !
 (XBG comprennequipourro-footbalistique).


----------



## duracel (28 Mai 2008)

L'équipe

Et y'a pas Trezeguet....​


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

C'est officiel gomis ok / cissé piné


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Après tout oui, pourquoi pas la roumanie ? Les grecs l'ont bien fait !



Ca prouve que le foot c'est un sport de paidais!


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca prouve que le foot c'est un sport de paidais!




Ca prouve surtout qu'il n'y a pas de favori et que la tortue peut bouffer le lièvre...


----------



## Alex666 (28 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ca prouve surtout qu'il n'y a pas de favori et que la tortue peut bouffer le lièvre...



et oui, toutes les équipes qui prennent part à la phase finale ont leur chance, même celle qui n'en fait pas parti d'ailleurs... rappelez vous le Danemark... content pour Gomis deux buts magnifiques on en avait pas vu des comme ça depuis bien longtemps, il arrive fort pourvu que ça dur


----------



## asticotboy (28 Mai 2008)

Bon exemple. C'est vrai qu'ils n'étaient pas qualifiés, il se sont fait repêcher... Pour une raison que j'ai oubliée par contre.


----------



## duracel (28 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Bon exemple. C'est vrai qu'ils n'étaient pas qualifiés, il se sont fait repêcher... Pour une raison que j'ai oubliée par contre.



A cause de la guerre en Yougoslavie.


----------



## kasarus (29 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Trezeguet ?
> Mais non, il n'est pas gay, XIII, n'importe quoi !
> (XBG footbalistico-bédéique)
> 
> ...



Hord'question que t'imposes tes c*ïts aux autres, alors ça.....


----------



## twinworld (29 Mai 2008)

bon, ça sera quoi les 4 équipes du carré final ?
Italie - France
Allemagne - Portugal


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> bon, ça sera quoi les 4 équipes du carré final ?
> Italie - France
> Allemagne - Portugal


 

... presque d'accord !

Mais je vois plus l'Espagne à la place des Allemands.


----------



## fedo (30 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> ... presque d'accord !
> 
> Mais je vois plus l'Espagne à la place des Allemands.



tiens y a un livre qui est paru, qui prévoit l'Allemagne championne, Italie se plante au 1er tour, la France ne passe pas les 1/4.


----------



## asticotboy (30 Mai 2008)

C'est un bouquin de Paco Rabanne ?  

Non sérieux, ça doit être bien écrit, et amusant, c'est sûr, mais comment peut-on avoir des arguments implaquables sur les mathématiques dans le football ? Là j'ai du mal à y croire...


----------



## fedo (30 Mai 2008)

> Non sérieux, ça doit être bien écrit, et amusant, c'est sûr, mais comment peut-on avoir des arguments implaquables sur les mathématiques dans le football ? Là j'ai du mal à y croire...



probablement une collaboration avec Elisabeth Tessier .


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> C'est un bouquin de Paco Rabanne ?


 


fedo a dit:


> probablement une collaboration avec Elisabeth Tessier .


 

Voilà une équipe gagnante, une vraie dream team...​


----------



## tirhum (30 Mai 2008)

fedo a dit:


> tiens y a un livre qui est paru, qui prévoit l'Allemagne championne, Italie se plante au 1er tour, la France ne passe pas les 1/4.


Tsss, tsss..
Ce sera la Suisse l'Autriche !...


----------



## Romuald (31 Mai 2008)

Et celui-la de sondage, vous l'aviez vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et celui-la de sondage, vous l'aviez vu ?



J'ai toujours su que je n'étais pas un fan de foot


----------



## da capo (31 Mai 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Et celui-la de sondage, vous l'aviez vu ?





antoine59 a dit:


> J'ai toujours su que je n'étais pas un fan de foot



Décidément, les italiens sont de fieffés menteurs


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

Heureusement que le Paraguay ne fait pas l'Euro, ils seraient capables de gagner !


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

le match a été assez aéré, hein ? c'était sympa, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> le match a été assez aéré, hein ? c'était sympa, j'ai trouvé.


Quel match?


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

rhoo.. c'est salaud, ils ont quand même pas joué si mal que ça.


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> rhoo.. c'est salaud, ils ont quand même pas joué si mal que ça.


Non, mais je suis sérieux...
j'ai pas suivi éclaire moi un peu s'il te plaît.


----------



## twinworld (1 Juin 2008)

ben hier, France - Paraguay, c'est le match dont Asticoboy parlait.  résultat : 0-0


----------



## julrou 15 (1 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Non, mais je suis sérieux...
> j'ai pas suivi éclaire moi un peu s'il te plaît.



De rien.


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

C'était pas si vilain que ça, c'est vrai. 2 poteaux pour les français tout de même ...
Mais il faudrait quand même penser à être un peu plus efficace et à moins tergiverser devant les buts. Shooter nom d'une pipe !


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> C'était pas si vilain que ça, c'est vrai. 2 poteaux pour les français tout de même ...
> Mais il faudrait quand même penser à être un peu plus efficace et à moins tergiverser devant les buts. *Shooter nom d'une pipe* !



Exactement ce que je dis en soirée...

Et non pas l'inverse, enfin après 1L d'alcool je suis plus très sûr :love:


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

D'après les résultats du sondage, heureusement que Trezeguet n'est pas allé à l'Euro, il se serait fait huer !


----------



## kasarus (1 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> D'après les résultats du sondage, heureusement que Trezeguet n'est pas allé à l'Euro, il se serait fait huer !



On voit doucement ça.


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juin 2008)

Pour en revenir à Trezeguet, je trouve dommage qu'il n'ait pas été sélectionné... C'est un des meilleurs finisseurs au monde (d'après moi). Bien encadré, avec des bons joueurs capables de faire la dernière passe, il est bien plus efficace qu'un gomis ou cissé...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Juin 2008)

1-0 sur penalty face a la colombie, 0-0 contre le paraguay et (bon ok) 2-0 face a l'equateur (!), un cap'tain vieira sur une jambe... meme si ça reste des matchs de préparation ou on ne voit pas forcemment l'équipe type mais plutôt des essais de combinaisons, je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste, mais si on voit les bleus en 1/4 de finale je me fais curé !


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2008)

Match pas terrible hier, pour une fois que j'allais au stade. J'ai été déçu par :


 le fait que la Colombie n'ait pas ouvert le score (pour une fois c'était sur le but devant moi ) ; ça aurait fait plaisir à mes enfants 
 la lourdeur du public (même calme, même sans enjeu, le supporter de foot reste, en masse, lourd ...)
Pour le reste : quel joueur a-t-il envie de se risquer à une blessure avant l'Euro (_cf._ Zidane et sa cuisse ...)


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juin 2008)

Pour les blessures, on y a échappé bel! Déjà, face au Paraguay Ribery a failli "mourir"...
Sinon, c'est vrai que je trouve que l'équipe a buen tenté.
Je trouve pitoyable que certain ai trouvé intelligent de siffler Henry, pour sa 100ème, devant son public, un des meilleurs français de toujours, et hier aussi!

On est con en France...


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2008)

Je me suis posé la question de ces sifflets (en-dehors de l'insigne ânerie du supporter, à ne jamais exclure ...)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> e trouve pitoyable que certain ai trouvé intelligent de siffler Henry, pour sa 100ème, devant son public, un des meilleurs français de toujours, et hier aussi!
> 
> On est con en France...



Sois rassuré, vous n'avez pas le monopole de la connerie. 

Bon, la France prend ses quartiers en Suisse ce soir...


----------



## bompi (4 Juin 2008)

N'importe quoi, donc. Je me souviens que notre Platini national a été copieusement sifflé en son temps.

Cette année, je me demande pour qui je pourrais bien être ... Le Portugal, peut-être.


----------



## kasarus (4 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Match pas terrible hier, pour une fois que j'allais au stade. J'ai été déçu par :
> 
> 
> le fait que la Colombie n'ait pas ouvert le score (pour une fois c'était sur le but devant moi ) ; ça aurait fait plaisir à mes enfants
> ...




En inside joke, c'est vraiment bien (fait exprès ou non  )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> En inside joke, c'est vraiment bien (fait exprès ou non  )



tu as raison de t'inspirer des vieux sages... tu iras loin petit scarabée...   

Bon sinon, j'ai un avis sur le foot, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'il vous plaise... vivement juillet... :sleep:


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2008)

Si si ... je pense que ça va me plaire 

Déjà je n'étais pas trop motivé (TF1 ...) mais maintenant c'est M6 !!!


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Si si ... je pense que ça va me plaire
> 
> Déjà je n'étais pas trop motivé (TF1 ...) mais maintenant c'est M6 !!!


 
Dans le cadre de la réforme audiovisuelle, les matchs de foot auront-ils aussi une deuxième coupure publicité?
Des tiers temps de 30 min sur M6 et TF1?

Et au contraire, sur le service public sans pub, on aurait un match de 90 min d'un seul tenant...


----------



## asticotboy (5 Juin 2008)

C'est à envisager, vu que c'est la télé qui fait la loi maintenant.


----------



## twinworld (5 Juin 2008)

faudrait aussi flouter les noms des sponsors sur les maillots et les panneaux au bord du terrain. Ca ressemblerait à un reportage de Sans Aucun Doute, ça s'rait top !


----------



## duracel (5 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> faudrait aussi flouter les noms des sponsors sur les maillots et les panneaux au bord du terrain. Ca ressemblerait à un reportage de Sans Aucun Doute, ça s'rait top !


 
Sans même flouter, la nouvelle mode est d'inverser les images.
LEes gauchers seront sur-représentés.


----------



## bompi (5 Juin 2008)

Aux USA, les TV ont trouvé le moyen de mettre plein de pubs à l'écran lors des matchs de soccer. Bof.
Pour organiser la CdM aux Étazunis, une rumeur dit que les Américains voulaient une coupure supplémentaire par mi-temps (pour la pub, bien sûr) et, heureusement cela n'a pas été.

Bon, alors, pour l'Euro ? Je vois une performance moyenne des Français (genre quarts). Je pense que les Allemands adoreraient gagner chez leurs voisins alémaniques et qu'ils en ont les moyens.


----------



## twinworld (6 Juin 2008)

non ! jamais ! les français sont en finale et ils gagnent !


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

J'aimerais bien... Comme les français ont une bonne defense, ils ne prendront pas de but. Mais est-ce qu'ils en mettront ? 3 x 0-0, et hop ils finissent 3eme du groupe (ou dernier !)...


----------



## fedo (6 Juin 2008)

> Aux USA, les TV ont trouvé le moyen de mettre plein de pubs à l'écran lors des matchs de soccer.



En Espagne, un ami m'a raconté que c'était terrible il y a des bandeaux de pub partout.



> non ! jamais ! les français sont en finale et ils gagnent !



non c'est fini. perso j'y crois pas, c'est pas la coupe du monde, c'est l'Europe contre des défenses européennes. la France va au mieux jusqu'en demi-finale sauf si Gomis ou un autre devait se révéler durant l'Euro.


----------



## da capo (6 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bon, alors, pour l'Euro ? Je vois une performance moyenne des Français (genre quarts). Je pense que les Allemands adoreraient gagner chez leurs voisins alémaniques et qu'ils en ont les moyens.



Sur GameCube... les Hollandais sont vachement durs à jouer, avec l'Italie, pas moyen de les battre.

Donc, comme c'est ma seule référence "objective", je dirais Hollande et France qualifiés 

A la trappe les ritals


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juin 2008)

Le premier match contre les roumains donnera le "la" de notre euro, regardons aussi le terrrrible pays bas / Italie pour voir les forces en présence

les 3 matchs de préparation ne veulent rien dire mais restent un peu inquiétant car comme en 2006 match de prep moyens et entrée en matière difficile, avec un groupe de la mort cela peut être fatal, cette année l'euro est relevée comme en 2000 c'est assez rare d'atteindre un tel niveau mais c'est ce qui fait les grandes équipes et les grands sportifs !

je suis curieux de voir comment la Grèce va défendre son titre, et de voir les pays organisateurs se prendre une tôle devant leur public  (ce que je ne leur souhaite pas, sauf s'ils tombent contre nous)


----------



## duracel (6 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Le premier match contre les roumains donnera le "la" de notre euro, regardons aussi le terrrrible pays bas / Italie pour voir les forces en présence
> 
> les 3 matchs de préparation ne veulent rien dire mais restent un peu inquiétant car comme en 2006 match de prep moyens et entrée en matière difficile, avec un groupe de la mort cela peut être fatal, cette année l'euro est relevée comme en 2000 c'est assez rare d'atteindre un tel niveau mais c'est ce qui fait les grandes équipes et les grands sportifs !
> 
> je suis curieux de voir comment la Grèce va défendre son titre, et de voir les pays organisateurs se prendre une tôle devant leur public  (ce que je ne leur souhaite pas, sauf s'ils tombent contre nous)


 
En 98 les matchs de préparation étaient aussi moyens. 
Peu de but, l'entraineur très décrié, et on sait ce que cela a donné.

Et puis il faut faire attention, les équioens en forme lors des poules ne font généralement pas long feu.
Je vois bien les italiens commencer difficilement et finir très fort.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Pour organiser la CdM aux Étazunis, une rumeur dit que les Américains voulaient une coupure supplémentaire par mi-temps (pour la pub, bien sûr) et, heureusement cela n'a pas été.



Oui, me semble que c'était une demande américaine en effet...



duracel a dit:


> Je vois bien les italiens commencer difficilement et finir très fort.





Alex666 a dit:


> Le premier match contre les roumains donnera le "la" de notre euro,



Comme les Portugais en 2004?  Euro à domicile, premier match perdu contre la Grèce (1-2). On connaît la suite. Bon ils ont quand même perdu à la fin... contre les Grecs.


----------



## Alex666 (6 Juin 2008)

Commencer doucement comme en 2002 2004 ou 2006 dans une poule de la mort?

ok ben on fait les valises hein... les roumains s'ils font le match qu'il faut vont nous foutre la M.... et après t'as 2 équipes de bas de tableau pour te rattraper? nanan juste des killers de paybas le couteau entre les dents la massue ds la main pret à t'assommer qui de plus étaient derriere les roumains en qualif et des italiens qui déchirent tout, Champions du monde, 1er de leur groupe, eternelle équipe de phase final...va falloir se sortir les DDC on a le collectif on a la technique mais qu'est ce qu'on croque devant le but arrrrf on verra bien lundi j'en peux plus j'vais creuver c'est trop long d'attendre ce match ahhhhhhhhhhh

on verra demain la nati... si ça joue le chalet ou bien ? hihihi

et puis ça me gave de lire des "je verrais bien les français en quart..." soit ils ne sortent pas, soit il vont au bout, c'est tout ! non mais


----------



## asticotboy (6 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Comme les français ont une bonne defense, ils ne prendront pas de but. Mais est-ce qu'ils en mettront ? 3 x 0-0, et hop ils finissent 3eme du groupe (ou dernier !)...



C'est pas du pipeau j'te dis !


----------



## bompi (7 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> et puis ça me gave de lire des "je verrais bien les français en quart..." soit ils ne sortent pas, soit il vont au bout, c'est tout ! non mais



C'est un peu comme pour la bulle Internet : tout le monde, passées les premières années, se voyait au bout. Ça fait de nombreux déçus. 

Quand je dis que je vois les Français en quarts, c'est que je ne les vois pas au-delà. Mais tu as raison, ils ne devraient pas passer la poule, en effet  À vrai dire, je pense que je n'ai pas non plus envie de les voir au-delà : vu qu'ils sont moyens, cela ne serait possible qu'avec un jeu désagréable [du genre _cadenas_, une version francisée du _cattenacio_ ]. Si c'est pour jouer comme des Italiens, ça ne plaît guère. 

PS : j'ai toujours vu Domenech (joueur) comme une sorte de Gentile de ce côté-ci des Alpes. Mais je me trompe peut-être.


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juin 2008)

Que pense EL modérator de son équipe? sont comment? ils ont les foies ? ouverture de la compèt' ça fou les jetons ! comment vont 'ils aborder ce match historique hein? donne nous un peu de l'ambiance par de l'autre côté des Alpes


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> A la trappe les ritals



Ma che cazzate dici ???!!!!!!  _(orthographe non garantie...)_

Je crois que je vais remettre ma signature fétiche de 2006 tiens...


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juin 2008)

c'est pas gagné pour les Suisse
de bleu de bleu ! première victime de l'euro le meilleur joueur de la nati ! hop suisse out Frei

>> 
45 min​"Alexander Frei semble gravement atteint, il quitte la pelouse en pleurs entouré de deux soigneurs." ça craint il mérite mieux que ça...

vivement Lundi...

​


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juin 2008)

Mouais, après Frei qui sort sur blessure, les Suisses se prennent un but... pas vraiment la meilleure entame de la compet...


----------



## da capo (7 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ma che cazzate dici ???!!!!!!  _(orthographe non garantie...)_
> 
> Je crois que je vais remettre ma signature fétiche de 2006 tiens...



Bien&#8230;
soyons clair : du passé faisons table rase _(toute ressemblance avec des paroles de chant populaire n'est ni fortuite ni gratuite)_

Mais mon coeur porte toujours vers le sud et si je les dis éliminés c'est pour avoir la plus grande surprise et satisfaction de les voir vainqueurs


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juin 2008)

Les portugais seront en finale...


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

mouais.. en demi sûrement, contre l'allemagne, mais  pas plus loin.


----------



## macaronique (7 Juin 2008)

Je suppose que l'équipe suisse a gagné quelque chose, j'entends le bruit des klaxons en continu depuis une demi-heure. :sleep: C'est pour quand la fin de l'eurofoot ?


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juin 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Je suppose que l'équipe suisse a gagné quelque chose, j'entends le bruit des klaxons en continu depuis une demi-heure. :sleep: C'est pour quand la fin de l'eurofoot ?


 
A mon avis les "klaxonneurs" ne sont pas suisses... 

Hé ! c'est pas interdit de klaxonner en suisse ? j'ai entendu que c'était autorisé seulement une heure après les matches ! Et on parle de dictature en chine ...


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

à ma connaissance, y a pas de consigne générale. Les villes gèrent comme elles veulent.


----------



## twinworld (7 Juin 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Je suppose que l'équipe suisse a gagné quelque chose, j'entends le bruit des klaxons en continu depuis une demi-heure. :sleep: C'est pour quand la fin de l'eurofoot ?


Comme y a la fête à Plainpalais, les klaxons risquent de durer un moment au bout du lac ;-)


----------



## macaronique (8 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> A mon avis les "klaxonneurs" ne sont pas suisses...


Peut-être pas... il n'y a pas beaucoup de Suisses à Genève. Mais je suis certaine qu'une équipe quelconque a gagné quelque chose. Je dirais une équipe de foot.



asticotboy a dit:


> Hé ! c'est pas interdit de klaxonner en suisse ? j'ai entendu que c'était autorisé seulement une heure après les matches !


J'ai des amis qui n'ont même pas le droit de tirer la chasse d'eau après 21h00. La halle 7 de Palexpo doit être pleine de klaxonneurs aujourd'hui.


----------



## asticotboy (8 Juin 2008)

macaronique a dit:


> Mais je suis certaine qu'une équipe quelconque a gagné quelque chose. Je dirais une équipe de foot.


 
Tu crois ? C'est pas comme si on était en plein eurofoot !


----------



## marildo (8 Juin 2008)

Hello,

M6 propose sur son site la diffusion live des matches ici : http://euro2008.m6.fr/emissions/cpcfoot/pre-live.php

Ca marche sur le macbook de Madame en prenant l'option 2.

Et chez vous ?


----------



## asticotboy (8 Juin 2008)

Ca marche sur ma TV aussi ! 

ok je sors...


----------



## asticotboy (8 Juin 2008)

Ben voila ... défaites lors du premier match des 2 équipes organisatrices. S'ils n'arrivent pas en quart (ni en bus... ) ce qui est plus que probable, ce serait historique !


----------



## Alex666 (8 Juin 2008)

Résumé:
Dommage pour les autrichiens qui aurait largement mérités d'égaliser avec un peu plus d'habileté, les croates non pas vraiment convaincu et semble déjà en méforme

sinon autant le Portugal a confirmé son statut de bonne équipe autant elle affrontait une équipe de Turquie très moyenne donc a suivre, pour le moment l'Allemagne fait le jeu contre les polonais qui reste une très grosse équipe, l'Allemagne favoris? oui beaucoup!


----------



## Leodium (8 Juin 2008)

Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /emissions/cpcfoot/pre-live.php on this server.


----------



## macaronique (8 Juin 2008)

Je ne sais pas qui a gagné mais il n'y a pas de bruit ce soir, c'est bien !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

Tiens l'Allemagne a gagné un match à l'Euro. Ça n'était plus arrivé depuis la finale de l'Euro... 1996 face à la République Tchèque.

Quant à la Suisse elle a participé à son premier Euro en 1996 aussi. Sa dernière participation remonte à 2004 au Portugal. Pour autant, les Helvètes n'ont jamais remporté une rencontre dans un championnat d'Europe des nations... Rendez-vous mercredi contre les Turcs, qui sont prenables. Et y a pas d'autres solutions que de gagner si on veut pas passer pour des brêles, à domicile.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

marildo a dit:


> Et chez vous ?


Chez moi, madame a un PC.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Chez moi, madame a un PC.


ah tiens, la mienne aussi. 


... :mouais:


Hé attends là... On a la même? :affraid:


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

Elle aime les moches et méchants ?!...
Normal que vous ayez la même, alors...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2008)

Benjamin, il manque un truc dans les nouvelles options à la con de Vbull : 
être signalé comme pas du tout ami de (mettre ici un nom au hasard, genre tireume, tiens.)


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

Mijaurée !...
Moi qui comptais t'offrir un accessoire pour fêter notre nouvelle amitié...
_(nan, bande de nazes, pas ce que vous pensez; plutôt un truc genre robinet thermostatique, ou kèk'chose comme ça...)_
Ben, tu peux te brosser, Bob' !...


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2008)

Pareil ici, mademoiselle a un PC parce que tout le monde a un pece alors c'est plus simple ...

Breeeeef ...  ...

Commenkonrgardleufooooot ? Parce que je serait grandement interesse par un soft qui me permet de regarder la teloch' via internet, sans passer pas un gadget genre EyeTv.

Je trouve pas sur Google ...  

                                          ... du coup j'en suis a me rabaisser a demander sur Mac-Ge ... :rose: ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

Il y a Joost ou Zattoo. Ce dernier permet d'avoir france2, 3 et 4 ainsi qu'arte et la Cinq.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

Le Portugal s'était qualifié après avoir perdu son premier match, en 2004 ; la Suisse peut faire pareil ...


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Le Portugal s'était qualifié après avoir perdu son premier match, en 2004 ; la Suisse peut faire pareil ...


 
Je veux pas être négatif, mais ça me parait compromis... Le foot est un sport d'équipe, c'est sûr, mais sans une individualité comme Frei, ça va être chaud !


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Le Portugal s'était qualifié après avoir perdu son premier match, en 2004 ; la Suisse peut faire pareil ...



Oui bien sûr.   Mais, pour ça faudra très bien jouer dimanche soir contre le Portugal... Mais qui sait, s'ils sont déjà qualifiés à ce moment-là, peut-être que...

Quant à l'Autriche, elle participe à son premier Euro.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

L'Autriche, je n'y crois pas trop, question football. La Suisse, elle, a un bagage plus intéressant et, bizarrement, j'imagine qu'elle peut se transcender.
Elle en aurait besoin, d'ailleurs 

Je disais ça aussi pour être encourageant. Il est clair que le Portugal avait de sérieux joueurs dans ses rangs (c'est d'ailleurs une constante du Portugal d'avoir à chaque fois de très bons joueurs et, assez souvent, des joueurs exceptionnels)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Benjamin, il manque un truc dans les nouvelles options à la con de Vbull :
> être signalé comme pas du tout ami de (mettre ici un nom au hasard, genre tireume, tiens.)


Ouais !!!

On fait un club d'amis qui sont des pas-amis de X - tiens, bonne idée, au hasard, tirhum !!!


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

Tu ne veux pas être mon (nouvel) ami ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas être mon (nouvel) ami ?!...


 
Bof...

Enfin, tant que tu ne te pointes pas chez moi pour regarder le foot sur le PC de ma femme, pourquoi pas...


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

Le Portugal est souvent appelé le Brésil de l'Europe, en rapport avec ses joueurs d'exception, un style de jeu et une technique hors pair.


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

Il leur manque juste le palmarès. M'est avis que cette année, le compteur pourrait (enfin) se débloquer. Le tout est que Ronaldo continue sa progression vers le collectif (sa technique individuelle ne fait, elle, aucun doute, je pense ... ), que Nani confirme, que Quaresma se bouge un peu (il peut être affolant, ce garçon) etc. Quant à Deco, je crains qu'en ce moment, ce ne soit pas le meilleur atout du Portugal [j'ai toujours pensé qu'il était largement surestimé].


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

Adage suisse : 0-0 ! on a gagné !


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

Je pense que Frei peut être remplacé... Par Federer.


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Adage suisse : 0-0 ! on a gagné !


ouais  ce dimanche, c'était d'ailleurs hallucinant. En regardant les commentaires après les matchs sur les chaînes françaises, on entendait que seul le match Allemagne-Portugal a été un beau match et que les autres ont été plutôt ennuyeux, qu'ils n'ont pas montré grand chose et que les équipes n'ont pas joué un football digne de championnat d'Europe. Je suis assez d'accord avec ces remarques. 

Et sur la TSR (télévision suisse romande), dimanche, un journaliste disait que l'Autriche avait finalement fait un pas si mauvais match, qu'elle avait montré des qualités et qu'elle avait réussi à tenir tête à la Croatie (pour les commentateurs sportifs français, c'est parce que la Croatie n'a pas joué en deuxième mi-temps). Je sais pas s'il disait ça pour pouvoir continuer à dire que les espoirs de la Suisse n'étaient pas perdus, sachant que les matchs de la Suisse et de l'Autriche avaient été comparable niveau qualité de jeu,  ou s'il le pensait vraiment. Dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il avait l'air de se satisfaire de peu 



> Le Portugal est souvent appelé le Brésil de l'Europe, en rapport avec ses joueurs d'exception, un style de jeu et une technique hors pair.


Je sais plus sur quelle chaîne, j'ai entendu dire que c'était l'ex-Yougoslavie qui a été appelée le Brésil de l'Europe. Bref, si tout le monde est le Brésil, faut changer de nom à ce championnat : faut l'appeler Carnaval de Rio ;-))


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> (...)
> qu'ils n'ont pas montré grand chose et que les équipes n'ont pas joué un football digne de championnat d'Europe. Je suis assez d'accord avec ces remarques.
> 
> (...)


 
Le premier match de chaque équipe est souvent ennuyeux, à cause de la pression.
Pour le 2ème match, 3 solutions :
- si l'équipe à gagné son 1er match, elle joue plus confiante et peut montrer un jeu interressant ;
- si l'équipe a perdu son 1er match, elle se découvre beaucoup pour accrocher une victoire, ce qui peut laisser place au jeu, et montrer un match très rapide (avec de nombreux contres adverses par ex.)
- si l'équipe a fait match nul lors de son 1er match, elle jouera pas forcément mieux sur les 2 suivants, risquant de jouer le 0-0 à chaque fois (j'en reviens donc à prédire trois 0-0 pour les français...)


----------



## tirhum (9 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> (...)
> Je sais plus sur quelle chaîne, j'ai entendu dire que c'était l'ex-Yougoslavie qui a été appelée le Brésil de l'Europe. Bref, si tout le monde est le Brésil, faut changer de nom à ce championnat : faut l'appeler Carnaval de Rio ;-))


Voui, voui... :love:




=>[]


----------



## alter_ego (9 Juin 2008)

marrante, cette première mi-temps : on peut vraiment se poser des questions sur l'équipe de France ou faire complètement confiance.
un peu comme lorsque l'équipe d'italie s'est "réservée" durant les phases de groupe avant de remporter le titre mondial.
d'un autre côté, le peu que j'ai vu ne m'a donné que peu d'espoir sur la capacité de cette équipe à dépasser ses limites offensives... 4 buts dont deux sur penalty en 5 matches... ça fait peu pour donner confiance quand même.

enfin, je dis ça, mais j'dis rien rien


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2008)

Allez allez... on y croit 
.
.
.
_Je poste ça avant le match... et je sors_


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

Match    NUL


----------



## alter_ego (9 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Allez allez... on y croit
> .
> .
> .
> _Je poste ça avant le match... et je sors_



l'Italie, comme l'Allemagne, sera toujours l'équipe à battre.

Sinon, quelle tristesse dans le jeu français, quelle misère.
Je ne suis pas spécialement un supporter de l'équipe de France (ni d'aucune) mais la prestation du onze tricolore a été lamentable.
Au delà de la rigueur défensive avérée et vérifiée tout au long des dernières rencontres, cette équipe n'a aucun tempérament offensif : rien, pas de pressing offensif, aucune tentative de percée. On remplace un attaquant "dur" (Anelka) par un milieu offensif soit-disant rapide et virevoltant pour rien car personne ne lui sert de ballon. Et ce ne sont pas les rares tentatives de tirs à mi distance (je ne parle même pas du tir de près de 40m, symbole flagrant de l'impuissance offensive française) qui auront réveillé le rêve des supporters.

 Comme le dit Alex666, on a eu droit à un match NUL.


----------



## duracel (9 Juin 2008)

Comme le service militaire: long et chiant...  :rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

enfin de l'action! pays-bas l'italie 2 - 0 pour le moment, 
 on va avoir une deuxième mi-temps de dingue:rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> enfin de l'action! pays-bas l'italie 2 - 0 pour le moment,
> on va avoir une deuxième mi-temps de dingue:rateau:


continue à t'étaler comme ça, on vas te faire passer la troisième de mie temps à coup de futal baissé


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

c'est pas parce que t'es gay que tout  le monde l'est


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

rien à voir poupée... c'est juste une question de tradition sur ces forums... de toutes façon le "maitre" officie... moi je rabats


----------



## bompi (9 Juin 2008)

Si les Italiens perdent (YES !!!!), ce n'est pas une équipe de France bredouillante qui pourra les battre [je n'ai pas eu besoin de voir le match ; c'était plutôt prévisible].
On s'achemine vers encore moins bien qu'au Portugal


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

sindatruc t'es hs 

casse toi spèce de larve 

une équipe de hollande fidèle à sa tradition, tournée vers l'attaque, le beau jeu et l'abnégation

(pas comme toi vermine)


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

mouarfff la seule chose que tu peux faire pour l'euro 2008 c'est des pronostics sur les pom-pom girls


----------



## twinworld (9 Juin 2008)

bon.. j'avais pronostiqué une victoire des italiens pour ce match. Je suis surpris mais content de voir du beau jeu ! cool !


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

et toi un pronostic sur une seule équipe... devine laquelle...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> et toi un pronostic sur une seule équipe... devine laquelle...


précise ? on verra après


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

la 2eme mi-temps attaque ! enfin un match qui promet

sinda j'taime bien, laisse tomber t lourd, tu cherches et tu vas pas me trouver

regarde le match, et on en parle après mon copain:love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

Pardon... vous auriez pas vu Craquounette par hasard?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Juin 2008)

elle joue au foot elle aussi ?


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pardon... vous auriez pas vu Craquounette par hasard?



Elle est en mode invisible... Pourquoi ?


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pardon... vous auriez pas vu Craquounette par hasard?




si les italiens gagnent elle devrait réapparaitre


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Elle est en mode invisible... Pourquoi ?


 
Non, c'était juste pour vérifier un truc.


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> si les italiens gagnent elle devrait réapparaitre



Ah non du tout  

Les hollandais mettent juste en pratique ce que Buffon disait "Nous sommes l'équipe à battre.."


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ah non du tout
> 
> Les hollandais mettent juste en pratique ce que Buffon disait "Nous sommes l'équipe à battre.."




bravo très fair play


----------



## Craquounette (9 Juin 2008)

bon... sur ce 3 à 0 je crois que je vais aller me coucher


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

A 4-0, on te reveille ??


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

mauvaise soiree  pour les italiens obligés de faire le max en attaque et de laisser des espaces pour les pays bas qui n'en demande pas tant ! quelle équipe


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

ça veut dire quoi déjà Forza ??


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

forza je crois que ça veut dire quatre non?


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2008)

Mouais, ils prennent des buts, mais au moins ils savent courir derrière un ballon eux..


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

finalement je prefere un zero zero et un point que zero, mais rien n'est joué avec les italiens n'est ce pas


----------



## mado (9 Juin 2008)

C'est un point de vue. Je préfère le foot que les maths.


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juin 2008)

c'est pour se rassurer de ce match totalement NUL (celui des français hein)


----------



## jahrom (9 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, ils prennent des buts, mais au moins ils savent courir derrière un ballon eux..



Ils font même beaucoup mieux, ils sautent au dessus, se roulent de douleur et obtiennent des penalties...


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> c'est pour se rassurer de ce match totalement NUL (celui des français hein)


Effectivement, ça a été la consolation des commentateurs sportifs français ce soir.


----------



## Patamach (10 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> C'est un point de vue. Je préfère le foot que les maths.




C'est un point de vue. Je préfère le cul que le foot.


----------



## macaronique (10 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> C'est un point de vue. Je préfère le foot que les maths.


Moi je préfère les maths.


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

et moi je préfères les mac (et le foot et macaronique:love


----------



## kasarus (10 Juin 2008)

Et moi je me préfère.

J'ai bien le droit, non?

En fait c'est pas vrai mais c'est juste pour casser la tendance


----------



## da capo (10 Juin 2008)

Il y a 4/5 jours, j'écrivais :



da capo a dit:


> Sur GameCube... les Hollandais sont vachement durs à jouer, avec l'Italie, pas moyen de les battre.
> 
> Donc, comme c'est ma seule référence "objective", je dirais Hollande et France qualifiés
> 
> A la trappe les ritals



A l'évidence, il n'y a pas que sur GameCube que les Hollandais sont durs à jouer :/

A la trappe les ritals


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juin 2008)

> Sur GameCube... les Hollandais sont vachement durs à jouer, avec l'Italie, pas moyen de les battre.
> 
> Donc, comme c'est ma seule référence "objective", je dirais Hollande et France qualifiés
> 
> A la trappe les ritals



Bah juste avant j'ai battu mon frère et un pote avec les Hollandais contre l'Italie 
Marabou je vous dis :rateau::rateau:

Aller la Hollande, j'aime bien leur jeu de toute façon : bien collectif, pleins de passes et pas ces fichus trucs qu'on vous apprend aujourd'hui à savoir cette jlhgldfhjgldfhguoivisuod de possession de passe :bebe:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Et moi je me préfère.
> 
> J'ai bien le droit, non?
> 
> En fait c'est pas vrai mais c'est juste pour casser la tendance



Mais enfin, tu ne vois pas qu'on est en train de parler de foot, là 

(noble sport où on peut voir des milliardaires courir après un ballon)


----------



## NED (10 Juin 2008)

Si on gagne mercredi ça le ferait bien vu que l'italie est à la ramasse...


----------



## asticotboy (10 Juin 2008)

Voili voilou... 0-0 ! plus que 2 et j'aurai réussi mes pronostics pour l'équipe de france !


----------



## twinworld (10 Juin 2008)

NED a dit:


> Si on gagne mercredi ça le ferait bien vu que l'italie est à la ramasse...


C'est qui "on" ? Mercredi c'est le groupe A qui joue. L'Italie est pas dans le groupe A. Pour rencontrer l'Italie, une équipe du groupe A devra atteindre les finales et les italiens aussi. D'ici là... ils ont peut-être le temps de se reprendre ;-))


----------



## NED (10 Juin 2008)

Je parlais du match de vendredi, mea culpa....
Quoi que vendredi 13 !!! houlala...


----------



## asticotboy (10 Juin 2008)

Beau jeu de la part des Espagnols, rapide, comme on aime...

"ils rentrent dans la défense russe comme dans du beurre... Mais pas du beurre qui sort du congel ou du frigo..." dixit jean mimi.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Juin 2008)

Oui, y a rien à redire, à part peut-être les largesse de la défense hibérique en fin de rencontre...
Si seulement les français pouvaient être un peu plus offensifs, comme ça...


----------



## Alex666 (10 Juin 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui, y a rien à redire, à part peut-être les largesse de la défense hibérique en fin de rencontre...
> Si seulement les français pouvaient être un peu plus offensifs, comme ça...



si seulement les français pouvaient "être" tout simplement


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juin 2008)

NED a dit:


> Je parlais du match de vendredi, mea culpa....
> Quoi que vendredi 13 !!! houlala...



Hihihi 

Aller la Hollande  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2008)

Au vu du peu de réactivité "sonore", au bistrot en dessous de chez moi...
Le match des grecs contre les suédois doit être passionnant...
Et riche en buts....


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juin 2008)

Les choses sérieuses commencent aujourd'hui avec le 2eme match...


----------



## twinworld (11 Juin 2008)

sérieux pour la Suisse. Mais les choses sérieuses tout court ont commencé déjà depuis dimanche, avec l'Allemagne et le premier joli match à regarder


----------



## Alex666 (11 Juin 2008)

Les turcs attaquent fort, les suisses ont du mal...


----------



## asticotboy (11 Juin 2008)

Les suisses ont l'habitude de ramer, du coup ils réussissent bien sur la flotte ...


----------



## Alex666 (11 Juin 2008)

leur jeu sort du l'eau 

pourvu que ça dure...

HOPP SWISS !


----------



## Alex666 (11 Juin 2008)

Swiss out avec 2 gros croc devant les buts adverse, rageant


----------



## twinworld (11 Juin 2008)

ben la déception est à la hauteur des attentes. Mais en y réfléchissant bien, ce match montre une fois de plus la faiblesse du jeu suisse. Pendant la Coupe du Monde, les joueurs avaient commencé à montrer des signes de fatigue après septante minutes. Pendant les matchs de préparations à l'Euro, notamment celui contre l'Allemagne, ils étaient lessivés après soixante minutes. Et là, c'est pareil. 

Ajouter à cela une incapacité à concrétiser les occasions (le deuxième goal raté en première mi-temps et la grosse occasion manquée en deuxième), et une fâcheuse tendance à jouer en retrait quand il faudrait avancer ; ça donne ce résultat, assez mérité.


----------



## bompi (11 Juin 2008)

Je regrette de n'avoir vu que le dernier quart d'heure de Portugal-Tchéquie, vu l'apparent niveau technique du match. Une fois encore, j'ai l'impression que Ronaldo met son talent au service de l'équipe (je me trompe ?). Ils sont décidément en forme, ces Portugais.

Quant au match de la Suisse et dela Turquie, n'étant pas Suisse je serais sans doute moins sevère qu'un Helvète  Ils ont eu beaucoup de coeur et c'est ce que l'on demande à une équipe. Un soupçon de réussite en plus et tout peut basculer vers un dénouement heureux. Je pense qu'un score de parité aurait parfaitement convenu. D'un autre côté, je préfère le jeu des Turcs, auxquels il manque encore une plus grande cohérence ; il est clair que dans la technique individuelle, les Turcs l'emportent mais dans la cohésion ce n'est pas si évident. 

Pour revenir sur la deuxième énorme occasion de Yakin, je trouve qu'il joue bien le coup, au vu des difficiles conditions : c'est surtout le portier turc que l'on doit féliciter (déplier sa grande carcasse dans cette bouillasse et arrêter un tir assez appuyé, c'est bien ).

Désolé pour les Suisses. Maintenant, la petite finale du groupe est entre Tchèques et Turcs : ça peut faire un beau match (avantage aux Tchèques, pour moi).


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2008)

Voilà. C'est fait.  La Suisse rejoint, avec la Belgique il y a huit ans, le club très fermé des pays organisateurs d'un Euro et éliminés au premier tour.  :love:

Des regrets tout de même: si au moins on s'était pris de belles branlées à chaque match. Mais non, il manquait juste le truc, le chance qui auraient pu nous faire gagner, autant le premier match contre les Tchèques, que le second, contre les Turcs. Ma foi, ces échecs nous ferons progresser, c'est tout le mal que je souhaite à l'équipe suisse. 

Je n'ose penser à la colère dans laquelle se serait mis Fatih Terim, l'entraîneur turc, si son équipe avait été défaite ce soir. 

Reste un beau match à jouer contre le Portugal dimanche, et ensuite cap sur la Coupe du monde 2010 en Afrique du Sud.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> [...] et ensuite cap sur la Coupe du monde 2010 en Afrique du Sud.



Ahhhh !!! Voilà *enfin* un challenge à la hauteur de l'équipe suisse !


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2008)

Webo faut pas désespéré. La grèce a bien gagné il y a 4 ans.
La france à été championne du monde.

ça prouve que les petites équipes peuvent gagner


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> La france à été championne du monde.
> 
> ça prouve que les petites équipes peuvent gagner



 Ouais mais justement, c'est ce truc, là, qui nous a manqué, qu'on appelle «le cul bordé de nouilles», et qui avait accompagné la France tout au long de _sa_ Coupe du monde il y a dix ans. 

Quant à la Grèce, comme disait l'autre, c'est la négation du football.


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais mais justement, c'est ce truc, là, qui nous a manqué, qu'on appelle «le cul bordé de nouilles»



Mais non, tout cela est un travail de longue haleine ! Et pour commencer, un travail de collecte d'information n'est pas à négliger.

Je vous invite donc à consulter le coûteux mais fort détaillé rapport dont voilà le lien :

La nouille en Suisse

900$, trois fois rien quand on a autant économisé sur les primes de matches


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Webo faut pas désespéré. La grèce a bien gagné il y a 4 ans.
> La france à été championne du monde.
> 
> ça prouve que les petites équipes peuvent gagner




Pour la France, on peut quand même y voir le fruit d'une politique sportive assez réussie : les clubs sont nuls mais ils forment de bons joueurs et au niveau national, les moyens sont mis en oeuvre pour avoir un niveau de qualité. À part le Brésil, aucune équipe n'est vraiment régulière au plus haut niveau (comme le faisait remarquer WebO, les Allemands viennent _enfin_ de gagner à nouveau en phase finale d'un Euro ... Les Allemands !!) et encore, ils font souvent l'impasse sur la Copa America.
C'est sur la durée qu'il faut regarder : en 30 ans (date de retour de la France dans une compétition internationale), il y a eu :
- deux demi-finales de Coupe du Monde
- une finale perdue de CdM
- une demi-finale de Championnat d'Europe
- deux titres de CdE
- une CdM
C'est honnête, pour une équipe "minable" [disons que le goût pour l'auto-flagellation fausse un peu les points de vue ... ]

Mais pour ça, il faut des moyens : je ne sais pas si la Suisse ou la Grèce peuvent s'engager dans un tel processus (pour la Grèce, pour l'instant, j'y vois plutôt un heureux concours de circonstances, un peu comme la présence de la France en demi-finale en 1958).
Dans ces moyens, outre le talent propre des joueurs et l'intelligence et le sens tactique du sélectionneur, il faut beaucoup de logistique et en général un encadrement de qualité. C'est cher.


----------



## Alex666 (12 Juin 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> ces échecs nous ferons progresser, c'est tout le mal que je souhaite à l'équipe suisse.



hum ouè depuis le temps... et moi qui pensait qu'à la dernière coupe du monde les suisses étaient au sommet de leur art...

un changement de génération les fera progresser, les erreurs ça va une fois ou deux pas pendant 15 ans  que les suisses deviennent déjà champion du monde des match amicaux et après on verra  (pour info meilleure place classement fifa 3eme en aout 1993, meilleur classement à une compétition: 2eme JO de 1924)

bon prochain out, l'Autriche?


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

Le foot, c'est pas mon dada, mais je regarde a l'occasion. Voila, maintenant que je me suis positionne sur la branche non credible, je vais quand meme essayer de dire qqchose avec un minimum de serieux.

L'equipe de France commence TRES rarement une compet' sur les chapeaux de roues. A chaque fois, les supporters ont le sang glace, les journaleux crient a la catastrophe et les Guignols de l'Info appelent a l'empalement de l'entraineur. 

Souvenez vous de la coupe du monde 98 ... jamais on y a cru, jamais la France 'a vraiment soutenu ses propres joueurs. C'est pas j'en ai qqchose a foutre, honnetement, mais je trouve ca etrange comme comportement.

Autant l'atitude de support aveugle me semble tout aussi aberrante, un minimim de soutient, c'est justement le minimum ... mais en France on crache dans la soupe.

Par contre si y'a succes : _*"ON*_ a gagne !!!!"


----------



## jahrom (12 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> découverte de la France





Bah tu découvres la France mon cher. Et c'est comme ça dans tout...
Il y a 60 millions de sélectionneurs en France et que des gagnants, alors forcément...
On aime râler. C'est comme ça.

D'ailleurs vu ton poste ci dessus, fait gaffe, car apparemment ça s'attrape


----------



## Chang (12 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> D'ailleurs vu ton poste ci dessus, fait gaffe, car apparemment ça s'attrape



Oui je rale contre les raleurs ... c'est un cercle vicieux ...  ...


----------



## asticotboy (12 Juin 2008)

Pour en revenir aux suisses, je suis désolé pour eux, ils auraient mérité une victoire hier soir, vu la physionomie du match. Un peu plus de réalisme, un peu de chance et le tour était joué... on gardera en mémoire la reprise du genou de yakin à côté alors que le but était vide, le 3 contre 1 mal conclut par ce même yakin (le gardien turc n'y était pas pour rien).
Je suis triste aussi pour patrick muller, qui attendait cette compet pour "sauver" sa saison, après une année de banc chez les septuples champions de france...


----------



## da capo (12 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pour en revenir aux suisses, je suis désolé pour eux, ils auraient mérité une victoire hier soir, vu la physionomie du match. Un peu plus de réalisme, un peu de chance et le tour était joué... on gardera en mémoire la reprise du genou de yakin à côté alors que le but était vide, le 3 contre 1 mal conclut par ce même yakin (le gardien turc n'y était pas pour rien).
> Je suis triste aussi pour patrick muller, qui attendait cette compet pour "sauver" sa saison, après une année de banc chez les septuples champions de france...



Oui, on est vraiment triiiiiiiiiste pour eux, ceux qui tirent à côté, ceux qui font banquette et aussi, ceux qui n'ont pas de chance, et pas de réalisme... ah oui et ceux qui ne sont pas choisis aussi.

non, franchement : ils ne sont pas assez bons, c'est tout.


----------



## bompi (12 Juin 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Le foot, c'est pas mon dada, mais je regarde a l'occasion. Voila, maintenant que je me suis positionne sur la branche non credible, je vais quand meme essayer de dire qqchose avec un minimum de serieux.
> 
> L'equipe de France commence TRES rarement une compet' sur les chapeaux de roues. A chaque fois, les supporters ont le sang glace, les journaleux crient a la catastrophe et les Guignols de l'Info appelent a l'empalement de l'entraineur.
> 
> ...


Les Italiens sont parfois dans ce cas aussi (démarrage très poussif en 1982). L'ennui est que, dans un Championnat d'Europe, on n'a encore moins la latitude de démarrer mollo qu'en Coupe du Monde, le niveau étant un peu plus relevé.
On va voir pour le deuxième match, face à des Hollandais talentueux ... Mais pour la CdM 98, la France avait gagné ses trois matches de poule, ce qui n'est pas si mal. C'est plutôt contre le Paraguay et l'Italie que cela n'avait pas été transcendant (encore une fois, le talent du meneur de jeu à faire des c*nneries était patent, contre l'Arabie Saoudite ...).

Après, c'est le mythe qui prend le relais et on ne se souvient plus que de la finale (gagnée) et de la _nécessité_ à avoir Zidane alors qu'il a manqué la moitié de la compétition pour un mauvais geste.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> non, franchement : ils ne sont pas assez bons, c'est tout.



Ça en effet. C'est sur.


----------



## asticotboy (13 Juin 2008)

Voici mon pronostic de classement du groupe de la France à l'issue des matches de poule :


*1. PAYS BAS - 7 pts* (2 victoires - 1 nul - 0 défaite)
*2. FRANCE* *3 pts* (0 victoire - 3 nuls - 0 défaite)
*3. ROUMANIE* *2* *pts* (0 victoire - 2 nuls - 1 défaite)
*4. ITALIE* *2 pts *(0 victoire - 2 nuls - 1 défaite)


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> *1. PAYS BAS - 7 pts* (2 victoires - 1 nul - 0 défaite)
> *2. FRANCE* *3 pts* (0 victoire - 3 nuls - 0 défaite)
> *3. ROUMANIE* *2* *pts* (0 victoire - 2 nuls - 1 défaite)
> *4. ITALIE* *2 pts *(0 victoire - 2 nuls - 1 défaite)



Marrant, j'ai presque la même appréciation :

*1. (7 pts) PAYS BAS * (2 victoires - 1 nul - 0 défaite)
*2. (4 pts) ITALIE*(1 victoire - 1 nul - 1 défaite)
*3. (3 pts) FRANCE* (0 victoire - 3 nuls - 0 défaite)
*4. (1 pts) ROUMANIE* (0 victoire - 1 nul - 2 défaites)

Terrible comme ça change du tout au tout avec une victoire des italiens sur les roumains ...


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

cela ne donne pas envie de regarder les matchs..


----------



## kitetrip (13 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Hihihi
> 
> Aller la Hollande  :rateau:



Bon 4-1... C'est vrai que l'arbitrage était un peu pro-hollandais... Mais quelle équipe jeune  

En tout cas *le France-Italie va être chaud chaud chaud*


----------



## WebOliver (13 Juin 2008)

Retour en arrière: cela fait près de 28 ans (!) que la France ne s'était pas pris 4 buts dans un match (19 novembre 1980, amical contre l'Allemagne à Hanovre, défaite 1-4).


----------



## kasarus (13 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> cela ne donne pas envie de regarder les matchs..




T'es un marrant, toi.

Bon, finalement, j'ai regardé le match.

Sincèrement, j'étais à bout à la fin sur les fautes d'arbitrage...

Et pourtant, j'ai plutôt tendance à ne pas accabler les arbitres.


----------



## twinworld (14 Juin 2008)

j'ai pas vu le match. je me réjouis de regarder 100%Euro ce soir, ca va ch**r dans le ventilo !!! ;-)


----------



## asticotboy (14 Juin 2008)

Fautes d'arbitrage ? Bof... disons plutôt que les français ont joué comme des amateurs, ils ne doivent jamais se prendre ce 3eme but sur l'engagement... Les hollandais jouent quand même un beau football.
Je mets le Portugal et les Pays Bas en favoris.
...et la France dernière de son groupe !


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Fautes d'arbitrage ? Bof... disons plutôt que les français ont joué comme des amateurs, ils ne doivent jamais se prendre ce 3eme but sur l'engagement... Les hollandais jouent quand même un beau football.
> Je mets le Portugal et les Pays Bas en favoris.
> ...et la France dernière de son groupe !



Il ne faut pas se voiler la face.

La France n'a pas su concrétiser, mais il y a tout de même eu des erreurs d'arbitrage.


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

Que la défaite fut sévère et que le réalisme hollandais fut présent !

Merci WebO pour le petit rappel historique, je me demandais depuis quand la France c'était pris une tôlée pareil, 28 ans je comprends mieux pourquoi je n'en avais pas souvenir...

La phase finale de l'euro ne se joue pas à grand chose, les hollandais aurait pu en planter 6 ils en ont planté 4....un grand merci à monsieur l'arbitre, et si certains peuvent penser que c'est juste du mauvais esprit que de le critiquer, qu'ils se repassent les meilleurs moments du trio de base et surtout l'arrêt *de* gardien du défenseur hollandais... qui en plus d'enlever un but (ce qui aurait permis au vu de la phisio du match de le faire basculer) ne nous à pas donner de penalty n'a pas foutu un joli carton rouge au défenseur... une mi-temps à 10 avec leur défense franchement je ne parie plus sur les pays-bas.

maintenant il ne reste plus qu'à faire LE match contre des italiens en confiance qui feront LE match et prier que les coiffeurs hollandais gagnent contre les roumains... ça fait bcp pour une journée, bravo à la hollande, l'autre pays du football avec les portuguais ils devraient aller très loin.
Pour la France, il est clair que cette équipe est entre 2 générations et qu'il va falloir se séparer d'une d'elle pour les éliminatoire de la coupe du monde à venir.

Avant de les enterrer j'espère qu'ils (même si les roumains gagnent) finiront avec classe.


----------



## asticotboy (14 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se voiler la face.
> 
> La France n'a pas su concrétiser, mais il y a tout de même eu des erreurs d'arbitrage.


 
... une sortie de but sifflée à la place d'un corner et une main involontaire dans la surface (le gars se prend un boulet de canon de plein fouet, je ne vois vraiment pas ou il y a penalty)... mais bon, c'est pas ça qui aurait fait pencher la balance de tout façon !

Non franchement on s'est fait bananer comme des bleus ! sur le 1er but, si malouda regarde le ballon au lieu de scotcher sur kuyt... je sais pas ou il a appris a defendre celui la mais il faut le laisser loin devant ! de toute façon si kuyt marque pas il y a peno...

Et le 3eme but ! on avait pas encore fini de s'essuyer la goutte qu'on s'en prend un derrière ! Bravo messieurs, un belle preuve de maturité !

Bref... en attendant mieux, on va se contenter de ça.


----------



## rizoto (14 Juin 2008)

Que d'occasions manquées, mais regardons les cotés positifs.

Evra et Ribéry ont fait un beau match.

Cava être dur contre l'ITALIE


----------



## WebOliver (14 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Merci WebO pour le petit rappel historique, je me demandais depuis quand la France c'était pris une tôlée pareil, 28 ans je comprends mieux pourquoi je n'en avais pas souvenir...



Au temps pour moi, cela ne fait que 26 ans.  Défaite en match amical (0-4) à Paris contre la Pologne en août 1982. 

Par contre, en match officiel, ça remonte à très loin... Y a un 6-3 pour l'Allemagne en 1958 lors de la Coupe du monde en Suède. Un 5-1 pour la Yougoslavie en 1968 à Belgrade pour le championnat d'Europe des nations.

J'arrête de chercher je crois.  C'est bien la plus gros branlée prise par les Bleus de ces trente, voire quarante dernières années. et donc de l'ère moderne du football.

Concernant les Pays-Bas, ils flambent, mais j'ai peur que, comme à chaque fois, ils calent plutôt rapidement dans la compét'.



WebOliver a dit:


> Craquounette, on fait équipe? Je connais la porte dérobée de la cuisine de l'hôtel...
> Une bonne gastro pour tout le monde avant France-Itale, et hop.  ​



Notre plan a donc bien fonctionné jusqu'à présent...  ​


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se voiler la face.
> 
> La France n'a pas su concrétiser, mais il y a tout de même eu des erreurs d'arbitrage.



Oui, c'est sûr.
Mais ça change rien aux buts de Kuyt, Robben, Sneider et de Van Persie


----------



## twinworld (14 Juin 2008)

suis surpris.. et un peu déçu, à 100%Euro, ils ont pas taillé un costard à l'arbitre. ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Salut,
je ne suis pas un spécialiste footballistique mais je constates un truc: La France et L'italie, en plus d'être les 2 équipes finalistes de la dernière coupe du monde (donc, théoriquement, du lourd), sont réputées pour leur défense. Et ces 2 équipes viennent de se prendre 2 superbes branlées face à une équipe des Pays-Bas qui à en croire les spécialistes sont loin d'être un modèle sur le plan défensif.
Mais à la grosse différence de l'équipe de France , les Hollandais ont des attaquants qui marquent (7 buts en 2 matchs pour les hollandais, 5 buts depuis le début de l'année pour les français, chercher l'erreur).
C'est bien la preuve que tout miser sur la défense comme le fait la France, c'est de la connerie: à la moindre défaillance des défenseurs, c'est le drame, puisque les attaquants français sont incapables de mettre un ballon au fond des filets (sont-ils aveugles, tétraplégiques?, je ne sais pas).
Les hollandais nous auront prouver que ce vieil adage est cruellement vrai: "la meilleur défense c'est l'attaque".


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Il ne faut pas se voiler la face.
> 
> La France n'a pas su concrétiser, mais il y a tout de même eu des erreurs d'arbitrage.



Les erreurs d'arbitrages font parti du jeu, il faut savoir les accepter, même si elle sont contre nous. D'ailleurs pour l'histoire du penalty suite à la main du défenseur hollandais, même Courbis, qui n'est pas connu pour avoir sa langue dans la poche, a dit qu'il n'avait vu la main qu'au bout du 2ème ralenti, alors comment voulu vous que l'arbitre, qui lui ne dispose pas de la vidéo, ait vu la main?
D'ailleurs même avec un péno contre eux, et réduit à 10 (d'après ce que j'ai compris, le défenseur hollandais aurait pu être sanctionné d'un carton rouge), je ne suis pas persuadé que les hollandais auraient perdus le match tellement les français étaient inefficaces en attaques et nullissimes en défense. Et jouer à 10 n'a jamais été synonyme de défaites, comme monaco qui, réduit à 10 inflige un 3-1 à chelsea en 2004.
Vu le niveau de l'équipe de France, même réduit à 8, les Hollandais n'avaient pas à s'inquiéter.


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Les erreurs d'arbitrages font parti du jeu, il faut savoir les accepter, même si elle sont contre nous. D'ailleurs pour l'histoire du penalty suite à la main du défenseur hollandais, même Courbis, qui n'est pas connu pour avoir sa langue dans la poche, a dit qu'il n'avait vu la main qu'au bout du 2ème ralenti, alors comment voulu vous que l'arbitre, qui lui ne dispose pas de la vidéo, ait vu la main?
> D'ailleurs même avec un péno contre eux, et réduit à 10 (d'après ce que j'ai compris, le défenseur hollandais aurait pu être sanctionné d'un carton rouge), je ne suis pas persuadé que les hollandais auraient perdus le match tellement les français étaient inefficaces en attaques et nullissimes en défense. Et jouer à 10 n'a jamais été synonyme de défaites, comme monaco qui, réduit à 10 inflige un 3-1 à chelsea en 2004.
> Vu le niveau de l'équipe de France, même réduit à 8, les Hollandais n'avaient pas à s'inquiéter.



On n'en sait rien...

Et puis, bon c'est fait c'est fait.
Mais je n'ai jamais épilogué sur un possible retournement de situation.
De plus, Courbis n'est pas à la place de l'arbitre qui est censé se trouver là où se passe l'action...

Enfin, ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> On n'en sait rien...
> 
> Et puis, bon c'est fait c'est fait.
> Mais je n'ai jamais épilogué sur un possible retournement de situation.
> ...



Mais tu oublies un paramètre important: l'arbitre est un être humain et non une machine, il est donc susceptible de se tromper. Et il est beaucoup plus facile d'arbitrer un match à posteriori depuis son fauteuil en bénéficiant de 15 angles différents et de multiples ralentis que dans le feu de l'action.
Enfin, je ne t'ai rien fait dire. Ou si je me trompe, corriges moi (poliment ,s'il te plaît ).


----------



## Alex543 (14 Juin 2008)

AAAhhhh non alors pas cet incompétent de David TREZEGUET
désolé j'ai crié trop fort mon opinion.:mouais:


----------



## kasarus (14 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais tu oublies un paramètre important: l'arbitre est un être humain et non une machine, il est donc susceptible de se tromper. Et il est beaucoup plus facile d'arbitrer un match à posteriori depuis son fauteuil en bénéficiant de 15 angles différents et de multiples ralentis que dans le feu de l'action.
> Enfin, je ne t'ai rien fait dire. Ou si je me trompe, corriges moi (poliment ,s'il te plaît ).


 
Non, je n'ai pas oublié le paramètre important.

Mais, ce n'est pas parce qu'il est humain que ses erreurs ne sont pas à souligner.

C'est la porte ouverte à tout et n'importequoi.


Je sais par expérience que c'est très délicat d'arbitrer.
(J'arbitre moi-même des compétitions d'escrime. Il y a un mois, j'étais l'arbitre d'une rencontre en phase finale en Seniors Dames ainsi qu'en Cadets hommes, je peux te dire que la moindre erreur d'arbitrage est très lourde de conséquences, moins qu'au foot cependant. Ceci dit, il est des "métiers" qui acceptent d'autant moins l'erreur.

Imagine un instant le communiqué de la NASA annoncant le crash d'une navette spatiale dû à une erreur de pilotage et expliquant que le pilote était humain.

Autre comparaison:
Quand tu vas écouter un concert, tu ne sors pas en te disant. Bon, il est humain.
Tu attends la perfection du concertiste.
Tu es là pour entendre de la belle musique, pas un à peu près.

De plus, si je ne me trompe pas, le juge de touche côté opposé à la tribune télé aurait dû très bien voir la main...
Enfin, pour ce qui est de ta requête sur ma manière de te corriger, je ne pense pas que cela soit nécessaire


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Vu le niveau de l'équipe de France, même réduit à 8, les Hollandais n'avaient pas à s'inquiéter.



Faux, tout d'abord au vu du match, suite à une expulsion de leur meilleur défenseur axial qui plus est, donc à 10 la Hollande aurait eu bcp de mal surtout avec un Ribery jouant à gauche en 2nd mi-temps... mais on va pas refaire le match hein et pour UnFaux
une équipe réduite à 8...  c'est synonyme de match perdu sur tapis vert avec un score  de 3-0 pour la France, on serait Premier du groupe !!!

l'arbitre me semble t'il était du bon côté pour la déviation de la main... spèce de vendu:rateau:


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

[mode c'était mieux avant on] Michel revient... que faisais-tu ds les tribunes hier soir? [/mode c'était mieux avant off]

on efface tout et on recommence ?:rateau:

les commentaires tj aussi mdr


----------



## Alex666 (14 Juin 2008)

c'est bien d'être honnête

*Ooijer : «Il y avait penalty»*

 		 				André Ooijer n'a pas caché samedi au lendemain de la victoire des Pays-Bas contre la France qu'_«il y avait penalty sur le tir de Thierry Henry»._ _«Je stoppe complètement le ballon de la main. Sans cela, il y a certainement but»,_ a-t-il reconnu avec honnêteté. Tandis que les Néerlandais menaient 1-0 à ce moment du match, cette action s'est révélée comme un véritable tournant. (Avec AFP)


----------



## kitetrip (14 Juin 2008)

Aller, on va pas retourner la terre 107 fois :rateau:

Par contre, France-Italie, ça va retourner du gazon


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Aller, on va pas retourner la terre 107 fois :rateau:
> 
> Par contre, France-Italie, ça va retourner du gazon



Personnellement, j'ai peur que ce soit le match le plus ennuyeux du monde. Il y a de fortes chances (surtout pour la france) que ces 2 équipes confondent "match à gagner" avec "match à ne pas perdre" et qu'on se retrouve avec 2 équipes de 10 défenseurs (plus le gardien). Au final, on risque de se retrouver avec un match plus soporifique que France-Roumanie.


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

allez on arrête de rigoler&#8230;
"véritable tournant" sur le penalty non sifflé&#8230; si le score final avait été serré, oui, mais là à 4-1&#8230; faut pas abuser.

s'agissant du match france italie, les deux dernières rencontres se jouent à la même heure et en conséquence il reste une possibilité pour le vainqueur de se qualifier. Infime ? On pourra en discuter longtemps. Mais cette chance existe vraiment. Et pour la saisir il faudra absolument que la france ou l'italie gagne ce match. Il n'y a pas de place pour le match nul.

Pour moi, c'est un match tendu mais ouvert et où l'offensive va avoir vraiment sa place.


----------



## Alex666 (15 Juin 2008)

Si les roumains perdent 3-0 pendant que le France/Italie accouche d'un match nul?

on fait comment? classement FIFA ? donc France éliminée ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Juin 2008)

Les Pays-Bas vont aligner l'équipe n°2, ils perdent contre la Roumanie comme ça l'Italie et la France éliminées


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Si les roumains perdent 3-0 pendant que le France/Italie accouche d'un match nul?
> on fait comment? classement FIFA ? donc France éliminée ?



L'UEFA donne la réponse dans le règlement de la compétition aux articles 7.07 et 7.08 :



> Egalité de points à lissue des matches de groupe
> 7.07 Si plusieurs équipes totalisent le même nombre de points après avoir joué
> tous les matches de leur groupe, les critères suivants seront appliqués, dans
> l'ordre indiqué, pour déterminer le classement:
> ...



Alors, dans cette éventualité, si j'ai bien compris :
a) les trois équipes engrangent le même nombre de points (2) dans les rencontres directes.
b) la différence de buts dans les rencontres directes est la même (0)
c) le nombre de buts marqués dans les rencontres directes :
France : 1, Roumanie : 1, Italie : 2

 au revoir les bleus.
 bonne chance aux "azzuri"


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Alors, dans cette éventualité, si j'ai bien compris :
> a) les trois équipes engrangent le même nombre de points (2) dans les rencontres directes.
> b) la différence de buts dans les rencontres directes est la même (0)
> c) le nombre de buts marqués dans les rencontres directes :
> ...


 
Oui oui, t'as bien compris


----------



## Alex666 (15 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> L'UEFA donne la réponse dans le règlement de la compétition aux articles 7.07 et 7.08 :


merci pour la recherche



da capo a dit:


> c) le nombre de buts marqués dans les rencontres directes :
> France : 1, Roumanie : 1, Italie : 2
> 
> &#8230; au revoir les bleus.
> &#8230; bonne chance aux "azzuri"



Italie 2  ils ont planté contre les roumains sinon se sont pris 3-0 contre les Pays-bas
et puis comme l'on parle de rencontres directe ça fait France 0, Roumanie 1, Italie 1 ? (ça change rien au final, Italie qualifiée)
ou alors on passerai par l'étape "f" du règlement ? (ça change rien au final, Italie qualifiée)

j'aimerais bien la phase "h" rhooo les boules :rateau:


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> merci pour la recherche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On parle de rencontres directes (c'est à dire ayant opposé les équipes à égalité entre elles).
France-Roumanie : 0 - 0
Italie - Roumanie : 1 - 1
France - Italie : 1 - 1

a) chaque équipe fait deux nuls -> tout le monde a deux points
b) chaque équipe a une différence de buts nulle
c) la france et la roumanie n'auront marqué qu'un but, tandis que l'italie en aura marqué 2.


----------



## Alex666 (15 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> On parle de rencontres directes (c'est à dire ayant opposé les équipes à égalité entre elles).
> France-Roumanie : 0 - 0
> Italie - Roumanie : 1 - 1
> France - Italie : 1 - 1
> ...



ok avec un score de 1-1 pour France Italie mais si 0-0 ?


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

si 0-0, on arrive à une éaglité parfaite pour les critères suivants.

Ce sera le critère f) qui sera donc déterminant, et là j'ai pas envie de faire de recherches car de toutes façons l'Italie battra la France pendant que les Pays-Bas régleront leur compte à la Roumanie.

Comme ça tout sera plus simple


----------



## mado (15 Juin 2008)

hmmmm, on en est toujours aux maths à ce que je vois 


Allez da capo, pose nous une petite équation à 3 inconnues !


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> hmmmm, on en est toujours aux maths à ce que je vois
> 
> 
> Allez da capo, pose nous une petite équation à 3 inconnues !



3 inconnues ?

mado, dool et ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> si 0-0, on arrive à une éaglité parfaite pour les critères suivants.



Ben non, si la France et l'Italie font 0-0, ça fera 0 point pour la France et 1 point pour la Roumanie et L'talie. Donc France éliminée.

Je viens de découvrir que c'est Grand Corps Malade qui signe la chanson officiel des bleus pour l'Euro 2008. C'est un signe .


----------



## fredintosh (15 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de découvrir que c'est Grand Corps Malade qui signe la chanson officiel des bleus pour l'Euro 2008. C'est un signe .



 C'est sûr que c'est pas la même thématique ni la même énergie qu'I will survive...

Pour la Coupe du Monde dans 2 ans, je propose du Benjamin Biolay. Ça va leur donner une de ces pêches. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est pas la même thématique ni la même énergie qu'I will survive...
> 
> Pour la Coupe du Monde dans 2 ans, je propose du Benjamin Biolay. Ça va leur donner une de ces pêches. :rateau:



Et PROZAC sera l'un des sponsors officiels de l'équipe de France . Ainsi que ADAGE, fabricant de déambulateurs (pour nos défenseurs qui ont du mal à se déplacer) et ADOUR fabricants de chaussures orthopédiques pour le sport (pour nos attaquants dont les pieds carrés ou le fait d'avoir 2 pieds gauches les empêchent de marquer).


----------



## da capo (15 Juin 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et PROZAC sera l'un des sponsors officiels de l'équipe de France . Ainsi que ADAGE, fabricant de déambulateurs (pour nos défenseurs qui ont du mal à se déplacer) et ADOUR fabricants de chaussures orthopédiques pour le sport (pour nos attaquants dont les pieds carrés ou le fait d'avoir 2 pieds gauches les empêchent de marquer).



Et Fixodent sera le fournisseur officiel de colle à dentier c'est vrai que les français manquaient de mordant


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juin 2008)

Point de règlement oublié mais important, si 2 équipes sont a égalité parfaite et qu'une des 2 peut se qualifier, le match se termine aux tirs au buts. Exemple concret ce soir avec république tchèque - turquie.


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2008)

Sympa, le match de la Turquie et des Tchèques. Je regrette simplement que Volkan se fasse expulser. Autant l'arbitre a pu "oublier" des tacles (très) sévères méritant un bon carton jaune autant la poussette ne méritait pas un carton rouge. Un peu comme Bilic/Blanc en demi-finale de la CdM.

En tous cas, c'est toujours surprenant les ressources morales d'une équipe : deux fois la Turquie s'est ressaisie, en début de seconde mi-temps puis après leur premier but (bien amené). Les Tchèques ont finalement manqué de conviction.


----------



## asticotboy (15 Juin 2008)

Ouais. Mentalement, ils sont très forts les turcs, ils l'avaient déjà montré face à la suisse.


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

Le petit débat du jour...

Pour la France comme pour l'Italie, la qualification est encore possible. Il faut bien entendu une victoire d'une de ces 2 équipes, mais ce n'est pas tout : il faut dans le même temps que les Pays Bas battent la Roumanie.

Les Pays vont bien entendu aligner une équipe bis, ce qui est normal, étant donné qu'ils sont déjà qualifiés et qu'il serait dommage de risquer une blessure ou même de fatiguer inutilement les joueurs clés de l'effectif.

Maintenant de 2 choses l'une :

- soit les Pays Bas font un non-match et permettent à la Roumanie de l'emporter, ce qui ne peut pas être considéré comme de la tricherie, mais juste comme de la stratégie... en perdant contre la Roumanie, ils s'éviteraient alors une hypothétique 1/2 finale contre l'Italie ou la France ;

- soit les "remplaçants" de l'équipe Hollandaise mouillent le maillot pour montrer à tous qu'ils ne sont pas sélectionnés par hasard, qu'ils ont leur place au sein de l'équipe nationale... n'oublions pas non plus que c'est la période des transferts, donc briller à l'Euro peut être de bonne augure...

Personnellement, il ne m'étonnerait pas que Marco Van Basten et ses joueurs optent pour la solution du non-match.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> (...)
> Personnelement, il ne m'étonnerais pas que Marco Van Basten et ses joueurs optent pour la solution du non-match.


Et les roumains, dans tout ça ?!...


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pour la France comme pour l'Italie, la qualification est encore possible. Il faut bien entendu une victoire d'une de ces 2 équipes, mais ce n'est pas tout : il faut dans le même temps que les Pays Bas battent la Roumanie.



=> il suffit d'un nul : la Roumanie terminerait avec 3 points tandis que France ou Italie (en cas de match victorieux pour l'une ou l'autre) terminerait avec 4 points.



asticotboy a dit:


> Les Pays vont bien entendu aligner une équipe bis, ce qui est normal, étant donné qu'ils sont déjà qualifiés et qu'il serait dommage de risquer une blessure ou même de fatiguer inutilement les joueurs clés de l'effectif.
> 
> Maintenant de 2 choses l'une :
> 1- [... bla bla bla ...]
> 2- [... bla bla bla ...]



Perso : je m'en moque et je ne serais pas malheureux de voir les deux finalistes de la Coupe du Monde rentrer à la maison au terme de cette phase de poule. 
De toutes façons, si c'est pour se prendre une nouvelle "branlée" en quart ou en demi finale, autant rentrer tout de suite.




tirhum a dit:


> Et les roumains, dans tout ça ?!...


S'il faut en plus se préoccuper des Roumains... on n'a pas fini !


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2008)

Comme la France lors de l'euro Belgo-néerlandais (défaite 2-3 au dernier match, avec comme une mollesse vers la fin).

À la limite je ne suis pas contre une qualification de la Roumanie.

a) l'Italie ne me plaît guère, en général, même si son jeu est moins pire que dans le passé
b) la France semble jouer piteusement et ne pas être super motivée (les Turcs ont su se motiver tout en étant moyens, eux) ; apparemment, pour l'instant, elle ne mérite que de passer à la trappe, ce qui permettrait de faire un bon ménage tant dans l'équipe que dans l'encadrement, renvoyant certain sélectionneur à ses études astrologiques.


----------



## bompi (17 Juin 2008)

Un vrai sujet d'affliction : un journaliste sportif de M6 (anciennement de TF1, c'est dire) a été reprimandé par le CSA pour avoir traité les Roumains de "voleurs de poule" à plusieurs reprises. Sa justification n'est pas mal non plus (_cf._ ici, par exemple).

M6, belle réussite, décidément.

PS : je ne sais pas si vous en aviez déjà parlé.


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Un vrai sujet d'affliction : un journaliste sportif de M6 (anciennement de TF1, c'est dire) a été reprimandé par le CSA pour avoir traité les Roumains de "voleurs de poule" à plusieurs reprises. Sa justification n'est pas mal non plus (_cf._ ici, par exemple).
> 
> M6, belle réussite, décidément.
> 
> PS : je ne sais pas si vous en aviez déjà parlé.



Je ne crois pas qu'on en ait parlé, mais franchement... c'est affligeant. 

Je cite la justification telle quelle est rapportée dans l'article :



			
				un bel exemple d'intelligence... a dit:
			
		

> Dominique Grimault se défend en expliquant que lon ne soffusque pas lorsque les Italiens sont traités de « macaroni »



Nous pourrons donc, si M. Grimault obtient gain de cause avec son "argument éclairé" entendre nos braves commentateurs sportifs dire de bien belle choses comme "les Marocains jouent pas mal pour des bougn..." "les macaronis sont plus offensifs cette année" "Cela faisait longtemps que les boches n'avaient pas gagné de matches dans une phase finale".

j'en passe et des meilleures...


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

Si un jour, il commente la Coupe d'Afrique des Nations...


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

Mouais... si on ajoute à tout ça un Thierry Roland en grand forme, ça peut voler bien bas !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

mon pronostic: pays bas gagnent l'euro

meme en prenant que les remplacants, ils pourraient constituer une 2e equipe toute aussi forte

leurs matchs contre l'italie et la france sont tout simplement parfaits

en finalistes, portugal, espagne, allemagne ou croatie

ces 5 equipes sont vraiment au dessus du lot

domenech aura ete un selectionneur pitoyable, qd on voit ses reponses aux points presse, on se demande vraiment dans quel monde il vit

son equipe se prend une rouste contre la plus mauvaise des equipes de l'euro (roumanie) puis contre les pays bas, et il trouve que la situation est magnifique car tous les elements sont reunis pour la plus belle des "dramatiques"
il va aller rejoindre thuram au PSG, ca lui fera les pieds


----------



## Jellybass (17 Juin 2008)

D'accord avec ces pronostics. Dès que la France se fait sortir, je m'achète un maillot orange.


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Juin 2008)

Perso, je viens de finir un powerpoint avec plein d'orange.


----------



## jahrom (17 Juin 2008)

Pour moi c'est la Croatie cette année.


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> mon pronostic: pays bas gagnent l'euro
> 
> meme en prenant que les remplacants, ils pourraient constituer une 2e equipe toute aussi forte


 
+1... j'hésite quand même avec le Portugal...


----------



## twinworld (17 Juin 2008)

attends, faut encore voir les espagnols demain soir.


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

... le 4 Juin :



asticotboy a dit:


> (...) je ne voudrais pas être pessimiste, mais si on voit les bleus en 1/4 de finale je me fais curé !


 

... bon ben y a plus qu'à espérer que les Roumains gagnent !


----------



## twinworld (17 Juin 2008)

tu tiens absolument à porter la soutane ?


----------



## asticotboy (17 Juin 2008)

Ben pas franchement là ! j'en arriverais même à renier ma nation pour supporter les transalpins ! :sick:


----------



## kitetrip (17 Juin 2008)

Jellybass a dit:


> D'accord avec ces pronostics. Dès que la France se fait sortir, je m'achète un maillot orange.



Déjà fait même avant l'Euro


----------



## La mouette (17 Juin 2008)

J'ai même mis un drapeu 

La honte ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

je vois l'italie gagner 3-0


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

Je vois la tête de Raymond par terre demain dès l'aube.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Juin 2008)

Depuis trois quarts d'heure, j'ai une soudaine envie que la Roumanie gagne...


----------



## Jellybass (17 Juin 2008)

C'est long, la mi-temps.


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

fredintosh a dit:


> Depuis trois quarts d'heure, j'ai une soudaine envie que la Roumanie gagne...



Et "vole" la poule ?!...  
_(les deux équipes "bleues" ne mériteraient pas mieux...  )_

 :love:


----------



## da capo (17 Juin 2008)

ben quoi ?

tout le monde pleure ?


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

Les balles perdus, demain, seront pour la tête à Raymond. 



Non, mais quel abruti celui-là, faire sa demande en mariage à Estelle Denis ce soir-là, faut vraiment avoir un grain... 
:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ben quoi ?
> 
> tout le monde pleure ?


Bah, nan...
J'avais enregistré Nouvelle-Zélande/Irlande; c'était bien !... :love:  
(pas le bon fil ?!...  )


----------



## Jellybass (17 Juin 2008)

Bon, hé ben, la France est morte, vive les Pays-Bas !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ben quoi ?
> 
> tout le monde pleure ?




moi je suis fou de joie :love::love::love::love::love:

j'avais joue Pays Bas et Italie gagnants sur unibet 

j'ai rafle 3 fois ma mise :love::love::love::love::love:

d'ici la fin de l'euro, je pourrais me payer un iMac avec toutes les options rien qu'avec mes gains :love::love::love::love::love: (merci l'equipe de France)


ah la la, dire que thuram va aller au psg l'an prochain, ca veut deja dire que le club jouera en ligue 2 en 2010 

bon, plus serieusement, je savais pas comment personnaliser mes joueurs dans PES 2008, desormais coupet, je vais le renommer en Passoire 

on dit bien jamais 2 sans 3 non ? apres Lemerre et Domenech, quel selectionneur pour humilier la france en 2010 et 2012 ?

en tout super strategie, je fais rentrer Nasri et hop, je fais sortir Nasri


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

y en a un qui est TRES heureux ce soir..
un francais 
savez qui ?
Domenech


sisi

---
il a décidé de demander sa copine en mariage CE soir parce que la F est éliminée 
( il l'a dit il y a qq minutes)

Vive le sport !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (17 Juin 2008)

Le truc qui me démange, c'est que j'arrive pas à savoir si c'est 2 ou 3 arbitres qui ont été achetés


----------



## duracel (17 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a un qui est TRES heureux ce soir..
> un francais
> savez qui ?
> Domenech
> ...



Que demandera-t-il pour faire un enfant? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

je suis mort de rire, pour commenter ce soir dans 100% euro sur M6, ils ont invite un habitue de la loose... Francois Hollande


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juin 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Que demandera-t-il pour faire un enfant? :rateau:


un boulot


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a un qui est TRES heureux ce soir..
> un francais
> savez qui ?
> Domenech
> ...



Oui : 




julrou 15 a dit:


> Les balles perdus, demain, seront pour la tête à Raymond.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Comme tu dis, vive le sport...




			
				enzo0511 a dit:
			
		

> je suis mort de rire, pour commenter ce soir dans 100% euro sur M6, ils ont invite un habitue de la loose... Francois Hollande



Je vois que tu es un bout-en-train


----------



## tirhum (17 Juin 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (...)
> Je vois que tu es un bout-en-train


Sûr !....
Il ne sème que des perles !....  
_(et il lit trop de mangas...)_


Reste des matchs de poules, ou c'est fini ?!...
Ben oui, pour voir les équipes vraiment jouer !...


----------



## Alex666 (17 Juin 2008)

et le Domenech qui nous dit qu'il préparait la génération coupe du monde 2010...

ah lala, pas bon un jour pas bon tj vivement demain:rateau:

quid de ribery


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> vivement demain:rateau:



Sans Benzema :modo:
(et avec Zidane :rateau:)


----------



## Alex666 (18 Juin 2008)

sans Thuram & Makelele ça c'est déjà sur, ils viennent de poser leur dèm.

vivement demain


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

La fin d'une époque, place aux jeunes


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> sans Thuram & Makelele ça c'est déjà sur, ils viennent de poser leur dèm.



Dommage pour eux ; alors qu'ils avaient le choix de terminer leur belle carrière au sommet il y a deux ans... (deux ans qui rapportent, certes...)


----------



## La mouette (18 Juin 2008)

Ce que j'apprécie avec les Italiens c'est leurs talents d'acteurs. Pas de soucis pour eux pour la reconversion.
Ils tombent de façon superbes et avec une belle grimace, même si le pieds de l'adversaire est passé très loin...et que l'arbitre à du "bip" dans les yeux.


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2008)

duracel a dit:


> Que demandera-t-il pour faire un enfant? :rateau:


ils en ont déjà deux. A notre époque, on est plus obligés d'être mariés pour avoir des gosses... Et après on s'étonne que le monde part en couil**s.. que la France n'arrive pas à se qualifier !


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2008)




----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> (...)mais si on voit les bleus en 1/4 de finale je me fais curé !


 
*OUF ! *


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> A notre époque, on est plus obligés d'être mariés pour avoir des gosses... Et après on s'étonne que le monde part en couil**s..


 
Oups...


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2008)

L'essentiel : nous sommes passés à côté de l'essentiel.
Non, non, pas le score, pas la revanche, pas le départ éventuel de l'un ou l'autre des sélectionneurs, pas ci, pas ça !

En effet, après l'absence remarquée de la propre épouse de notre président lors du scrutin, il y avait peut être une autre trahison en vue : 

*Mais quelle équipe Carla Bruni allait-elle supporter ?* 

La presse italienne (réputée pour... pour quoi déjà ?) se pose donc la vraie question dans les éditions du 17 juin : (extraits de la revue de presse de l'ambassade italienne en france)
 « Carla trahit Sarkozy » (Emanuela Minucci, Domenico Quirico, Stampa) : « Match en famille ce soir à l&#8217;Elysée. Selon sa mère, Carla supportera les &#8216;azzurri&#8217; ».
« Carla risque le match de l&#8217;Elysée » (Alberto Toscano, Giornale) : « Carla Bruni est hésitante, mais les experts sont certains que ce soir elle soutiendra les Français »

L'essentiel... toujours se concentrer sur l'essentiel.


----------



## al02 (18 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ben quoi ?
> 
> tout le monde pleure ?



Les Gaulois sont dans la peine !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> y en a un qui est TRES heureux ce soir..
> un francais
> savez qui ?
> Domenech
> ...


A entendre les réactions outrées, on se dit que le romantisme se perd dans le sport...

Vas-y raymond, tiens bon !


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

évidemment maintenant que c'est un looser, il a peur qu'elle se barre


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> évidemment maintenant que c'est un looser, il a peur qu'elle se barre



Tu parles de Carla, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> évidemment maintenant que c'est un looser, il a peur qu'elle se barre


 
En même temps, faut le copmprendre, le gars - combien de temps avant qu'il ne retrouve un accès au médias suffisant pour ce genre de déclaration ?

Non, je pense, au contraire, que s'il a des trucs à vendre sur eBay, il aurait dû en profiter pour en parler, se faire de la pub.

Je ne sais pas, moi : "vend, joueur de foot, peu servi, encore dans son short et t-shirt d'origine".


----------



## Meitek (18 Juin 2008)

Moi sa reaction me choque pas du tout je trouve sa meme osé et marrant rien de bien grave.

ensuite moi le seul point sur lequel je suis pas d'accord avec lui c'est la gestion de l'equipe il met un systeme de jeu qui ne veut pas marquer et c'est la le seul probleme !! mais bon je lui en veut pas franchement il a quand meme fait mieu que lemerre ou santini ^^ il nous a emené en finale de la coupe du monde faut pas l'oublier !!


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

c'est pas hier qu'il fallait gagner mais dès le premier match contre la roumanie...
les italiens sont des mauvais acteurs mais ça marche !!! faut pas les effleurés ces gars là...!!!  
au pire fallait paumé celui d'hier, faire un nul contre la hollande, et encore, quand on voit la belle équipe de Hollande et celle du Portugal :love:...bref une page se tourne, les vieux se cassent...et tant mieux !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

il faut desormais un meneur d'hommes et un fin tacticien avec une grosse experience d'entraineur

je ne vois qu'un nom: Arsene Wenger

dommage, il n'est pas candidat...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2008)

On n'a pas vu le même match où les italiens ont mieux joué ?


----------



## jahrom (18 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> On n'a pas vu le même match où les italiens ont mieux joué ?




On a pas vu le même match 

J'ai trouvé les deux équipes nulles.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

le vrai foot : les Anglais et les hollandais suivi des portuguais :love: sinon au niveau mondial : le Brésil :love:


----------



## fedo (18 Juin 2008)

fedo a dit:


> la squadra azzura.



j'avais mis dans le mille .

la comedia del arte fonctione toujours. ça tombe même les espagnols vont se faire avoir...

cela l'équipe de France, selon ce qu'on peut lire (j'ai pas vu), est aussi une parodie d'équipe de foot.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

Pas vu le match. J'ai l'impression que j'ai bien fait ...

Ça m'agace un peu que les Italiens soient qualifiés, ils pourraient gagner la compétition, maintenant qu'ils se sont tirés du guêpier de la poule.

Quant aux Français ... Comme quoi, ZZ a fait vraiment du mal à l'équipe, il y a deux ans. Car j'ai l'impression que si les Français n'étaient pas allés en finale (battus par les Portugais, par exemple), les anciens (Thuram et Makélélé, peut-être encore d'autres) auraient jeté l'éponge internationale. Idem, pour la raison inverse, s'ils avaient gagné la CdM. Malheureusement, la finale perdue les a poussés à continuer pour ne pas finir sur cette note amère.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tout le monde s'acharne bêtement sur tel ou tel joueur : les Français ont été globalement inexistants, pas cohérents ; on dirait qu'ils n'ont pas su se motiver. Un peu comme dans leur poule du dernier mondial [quand je pense qu'à l'époque les supporters étaient effrayés par une équipe aussi faible que le Togo [la Côte d'Ivoire ou le Cameroun, d'accord, mais le Togo, c'est pas le meilleur du football africain, quand même ...]. Là pas de chance, la dernière équipe était l'Italie, comme en 2002 c'était le Danemark.

Bon, maintenant il va falloir reconstruire quelque chose. Mais comme la France n'a été bonne qu'avec un joueur exceptionnel entouré d'autres très bons, il va falloir sans doute trouver un nouveau créateur/organisateur qui sorte du lot. C'est pas gagné.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi les joueurs n'étaient pas motivés ?
Boh, qu'ils perdent, ou qu'ils gagnent, ils sont payés quand même, à la fois par la Fédération et par leur club. A ce compte-là, autant ne pas se casser le cul
(les primes de match ou de victoire finale ? ah oui, ça compte beaucoup, à ce niveau ? )


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça m'agace un peu que les Italiens soient qualifiés, ils pourraient gagner la compétition, maintenant qu'ils se sont tirés du guêpier de la poule.


C'est pas le but de la poule ou ils n'ont pas le droit d'être qualifié ?


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est pas le but de la poule ou ils n'ont pas le droit d'être qualifié ?


Ce que je veux dire est que, n'aimant pas le jeu de la Squadra Azzura et connaissant leur capacité à se surpasser, je les vois bien nous faire de ces bons vieux matches à l'italienne, piégeant les valeureuses équipes qui tentent un football plus hardi (ex. : les Portugais ou les Hollandais) et remporter une nouvelle fois une compétition pour laquelle ils n'étaient pas favoris.

Mais soyons juste : les Français, quand ils savent jouer, jouent comme les Italiens [béton armé derrière, destruction du jeu adverse par les milieux défensifs et haute technicité devant].

J'aimerais (on peut rêver) qu'une équipe au jeu plaisant et dynamique remporte le trophée.

Edith: C'est marrant, j'aime beaucoup l'Italie et les Italiens mais pas au foot. Sans doute par que l'on se ressemble trop sur ce point [et qu'à ce jeu, ils sont bien meilleurs que nous ]


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Mais soyons juste : les Français, quand ils savent jouer, jouent comme les Italiens [béton armé derrière, destruction du jeu adverse par les milieux défensifs et haute technicité devant].
> 
> J'aimerais (on peut rêver) qu'une équipe au jeu plaisant et dynamique remporte le trophée.



C'est à dire en béton armé derrière, avec un milieu défensif de qualité et une haute technicité devant ?

Qui joue bien quoi


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

la meilleure défense c'est l'attaque  et la france n'a jamais eu un jeu d'attaque comme les anglais ou les hollandais...tu peux en prendre 4 mais si tu en mets 5 tu as gagné CQFD  :king: :canto:


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

Mouais... faut dire aussi que c'est pas dans les habitudes des francais de se prendre 3 ou 4 buts par match. Ca faisait longtemps qu'on avait pas vu ça.


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2008)

Ah&#8230; mais c'est pas graaaaaaaave 

Ils ont été éliminés de l'euro&#8230; mais pas de vos coeurs


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

y a pas de vrai meneur en france, y a que des individualites

y a de bons joueurs certes mais dans leurs propres clubs et dans un certain contexte

ensemble, les bleus ne savent pas du tout jouer ensemble

c'etait une erreur de garder les vieux...

on a pas non plus un entraineur qui sache souder une equipe ni les motiver

faut arreter de penser au passe, on a pas retrouve de nouveau zidane ou de nouveau aime jacquet

l'angleterre ne s'est pas qualifiee pour ces memes raisons, de bons talents mais pas de jeu coherent

a la difference que l'angleterre et toutes les autres equipes ont des jeux offensifs et nous defensif, on marque pas de but avec 6-7 defenseurs


en tout cas, domenech, il passe son temps a dire des conneries et a s'excuser de ses erreurs de comm apres

tactiquement, c'etait tres salaud de selectionner 30 joueurs pour ne retenir que 23 qui n'etaient pas les meilleurs, exemple vieira blesse qui n'a pas joue

coupet une vraie passoire, on aurait pu faire jouer mananda au moins 1 fois pour tester

gomis, sa selection s'est faite sur 45 minutes... bravo 

thierry henri, le geste qu'il reussit le mieux c'est mettre les 2 mains au dessus de sa tete et faire bravo a chaque appel de balle manqué...


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Ah mais c'est pas graaaaaaaave
> 
> Ils ont été éliminés de l'euro mais pas de vos coeurs


Euh ... peut-être que si, quand même. Disons que la finale de 2006 m'a suffisamment découragé pour ne plus avoir envie de m'y intéresser de trop. Je commence d'éprouver les mêmes sentiments qu'envers l'équipe de France de Rugby ...

J'ai quand même un petit regret pour les Suisses : un petit quart de finale aurait été sympa, même si les Suisses n'ont pas un jeu délirant, ç'aurait été sympa qu'au moins un des deux pays hôtes se qualifie.


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

moi j'attends le Brésil...    ah non mince ils ne sont pas européens...


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> moi j'attends le Brésil...    ah non mince ils ne sont pas européens...



Il n'y a pas une équipe "trans" _frontière_ (hum hum) à paris ? 
Au bois Kop de boulogne ?



(vous m'excuserez hein ? moi je cours déjà loin)


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

ceux la au moins se couchent pas pour rien


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai quand même un petit regret pour les Suisses : un petit quart de finale aurait été sympa, même si les Suisses n'ont pas un jeu délirant, ç'aurait été sympa qu'au moins un des deux pays hôtes se qualifie.


Ah nan nan nan, ça c'est de la pitié et c'est mauvais pour ce qui reste de l'équipe (maillots, chaussures, locaux). La suisse et l'autriche sont deux pauvres merdes en foot (suffit de voir ces 2 dernières années ) qui n'ont pu se qualifier (d'office) qu'en payant. Fallait être marteau pour croire à plus de 3 matchs (d'office). Et le pire, c'est que ça va changer même après une telle claque. 

Au moins, en autriche, une partie de la population avait demandé à l'équipe de se retirer pour éviter la honte


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

Est-ce que vous pensez que le Portugal saura résister à la mécanique Allemande ? Pas très inspirés, les Allemands, jusqu'ici, mais solides (la routine, quoi).


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

evidemment !!! le portugual est porté sur l'avant...Cristiano Ronaldo est virevoltant...tudo bem ! :style:


----------



## asticotboy (18 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> evidemment !!! le portugual est porté sur l'avant...Cristiano Ronaldo est virevoltant...tudo bem ! :style:


 
+ 1

Je suis d'accord


----------



## yulbrinner (18 Juin 2008)

Domenech il paie l'apéro pour son mariage ? :rateau: ok je sors


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Euh ... peut-être que si, quand même. Disons que la finale de 2006 m'a suffisamment découragé pour ne plus avoir envie de m'y intéresser de trop. Je commence d'éprouver les mêmes sentiments qu'envers l'équipe de France de Rugby ...


c'était la teneur des commentaires journalistiques hier. Ils disaient que c'est seulement depuis 98, depuis les premiers grands résultats, que le foot intéresse tou-te-s les français-e-s et plus seulement les seuls supporters et que c'était la différence avec d'autres pays où l'intérêt pour le championnat ne dépend pas des résultats de l'équipe nationale et le soutien massif de l'équipe nationale ne dépend pas que de ses résultats.


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Fallait être marteau pour croire à plus de 3 matchs (d'office).


... ouais bon, au bureau j'avais pronostiqué la suisse première de son groupe.. Entre le groupe A et le groupe C, j'ai eu aucuns points dans le décompte final. c'est du n'importe quoi, bdm !!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> evidemment !!! le portugual est porté sur l'avant...Cristiano Ronaldo est virevoltant...tudo bem ! :style:



on a dit pareil avant la champion's league, heureusement que manchester avait d'autres bons elements pour rattraper les ratés de CR


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

en tout cas c'etait vraiment con d'avoir pris 2 pays pour organiser l'euro, y avait vraiment pas besoin d'avoir a la fois l'autriche et la suisse qualifies d'office en tant que pays organisateurs

j'aurai bien aime voir l'angleterre dans les grilles plutot que ces 2 pays qui auraient ete sortis en poule de toute facon

la grande surprise de l'euro cette annee, c'est la turquie, on les voyait pas sortir la rep tcheque comme ca...

ce soir, espagne sans surprise

par contre, la suede semble etre assez forte pour degager la jeune equipe de russie

en cas de bons pronostics, je sens que je vais gagner mon imac :love:


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> c'était la teneur des commentaires journalistiques hier. Ils disaient que c'est seulement depuis 98, depuis les premiers grands résultats, que le foot intéresse tou-te-s les français-e-s et plus seulement les seuls supporters et que c'était la différence avec d'autres pays où l'intérêt pour le championnat ne dépend pas des résultats de l'équipe nationale et le soutien massif de l'équipe nationale ne dépend pas que de ses résultats.


À ceci près que, justement, j'étais un supporter de toujours des Bleus. Mais le coup de boule de ZZ m'a (définitivement ?) dégoûté et remis les idées en place sur le dernier sport pour lequel j'étais encore un peu chauvin (dans le sens de toujours _avec_ même quand ce n'est pas sportivement justifié).

Pour autant, je trouve assez nulle l'attitude consistant à accabler tel ou tel joueur ou le sélectionneur (pourtant je ne suis pas très fan de l'actuel). Les arguments utilisés sont en général assez piteux, dans la louange comme dans la critique négative. Il y a deux ans, RD était un type tout à fait recommandable, tout le monde ayant oublié, après la finale, les trois premiers matchs assez minables de l'équipe.
De la même manière, en 98, une fois la coupe gagnée, on n'a presque plus parlé du fait que ZZ a manqué quatre matches pour un mauvais geste (déjà) et on a transformé des matchs médiocres (Paraguay, Italie) en exploits immarcescibles.

Puisque nous sommes sur un forum Mac, nous pourrions parler de distorsion de la réalité ... 

En clair, il est temps de dépassionner ce genre de débat et revenir à un amusement sympathique et coloré plutôt qu'une affaire d'honneur, d'orgueil et d'identification excessive.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

ce qui compte c'est le palmares

on a gagne la coupe 1 fois en 98, Zidane aura ete un joueur d'anthologie, le reste n'est que ragotage

certes ces dernieres années, on a pas ete gates avec les selectionneurs... santini, lemerre, domenech

mais bon, faut dire qu'on a en face de tres bonnes equipes...

les bleus sont decevants certes mais les espagnols et autres neerlandais font de tres beaux matchs a regarder

l'euro continue...


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

Si vraiment il n'est question que de palmarès : Lemerre a mené à la victoire pour l'Euro 2000 et Domenech à la finale de 2006, ce qui est honnête.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Si vraiment il n'est question que de palmarès : Lemerre a mené à la victoire pour l'Euro 2000 et Domenech à la finale de 2006, ce qui est honnête.



voila !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> y a pas de vrai meneur en france, y a que des individualites
> 
> y a de bons joueurs certes mais dans leurs propres clubs et dans un certain contexte
> 
> ...





Hé ! J'ai trouvé ! T'es le gros porc de l'émission sur l'euro qui suit chaque match sur M6 !
Oué, c'est celui qu'a jamais du être capable de bouger son lard de sa vie sur un stade et qui insulte les joueurs et dit ce qu'on aurait du faire en tactique juste après le match !


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Hé ! J'ai trouvé ! T'es le gros porc de l'émission sur l'euro qui suit chaque match sur M6 !
> Oué, c'est celui qu'a jamais du être capable de bouger son lard de sa vie sur un stade et qui insulte les joueurs et dit ce qu'on aurait du faire en tactique juste après le match !


Afin d'éviter de tomber aussi bas que le personnage en question (ou son comparse Dominique G.), évitons les attaques sur le physique et restons sur le moral, _plize_.

Reste que je suis d'accord sur la deuxième partie de ton post


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> En clair, il est temps de dépassionner ce genre de débat et revenir à un amusement sympathique et coloré plutôt qu'une affaire d'honneur, d'orgueil et d'identification excessive.


je suis plutôt d'accord. Cependant, les médias, télévisés en particulier, montrent une propension à ne parler en majorité que des événements dans lesquels le pays auquel ils appartiennent est impliqué. En clair les JT de 20H ne parlent pas des tournois sportifs mondiaux dans lesquels la France n'a pas d'équipe (Handball, polo, etc) ou dans lequel aucun sportif de talent tient le haut du pavé. C'est pareil pour l'industrie, la politique, la recherche scientifique, l'économie, etc. C'est pareil dans les autres pays aussi. Une partie des reportages des JT servent à fabriquer ou à confirmer l'image de l'excellence du pays à ses propres habitants (la question n'est pas de savoir ici si les médias répondent à un intérêt ou s'ils le créent). 

Ceci pour dire que dépassionner, désidentifier, désenorgueuillir je suis plutôt pour, mais au vu de la tendance, ça va être dur. ;-)


----------



## twinworld (18 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Afin d'éviter de tomber aussi bas que le personnage en question (ou son comparse Dominique G.), évitons les attaques sur le physique et restons sur le moral, _plize_.
> 
> Reste que je suis d'accord sur la deuxième partie de ton post


je les trouve plutôt drôles tous les deux. Ils taillent des costards et ils sont des fois agressifs, mais ils connaissent leur sujet. Personnellement, je serais incapable de donner le nom d'un joueur, son parcours sportif, le nombre de buts marqués, etc etc. Et puis, s'il faut être capable de réaliser les mêmes prouesses techniques que des sportifs de haut niveau pour pouvoir donner son avis, il y a plus beaucoup de monde qui peut discuter.


----------



## da capo (18 Juin 2008)

au risque de me répéter : ce n'est pas graaaaaaaaaave.

il y aura bien d'autres matches contre les iles féroe non ? histoire de leur mettre un 6-0 et se rassurer un instant...


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

Allez, moi je mets un petit billet sur la Russie pour ce soir. Equipe cohérente, rapide, bien organisée avec un attaquant remarquable qui reprend son poste ce soir, un entraîneur de folie, et la gnack

Pour les Bleus et bien ... il y en a qui devrait rentrer à pieds, et puis il faut trouver notre magicien. A chaque fois que l'équipe a été au sommet, c'est lorsqu'il y a eu un grand leader, un As (Kopa, Platini, Zidane).


----------



## Craquounette (18 Juin 2008)

Le départ des bleus de l'Euro à de bons côtés : plus de routes fermées pour que le bus de ces Messieurs puissent circuler en toute "sécurité", plus de gare interdite aux usagers pour qu'ils puissent prendre leur train spécial peinard, plus de quartier entièrement fermé pour que ces joueurs hors-pairs puissent s'entrainer incognito, plus de travaux interrompus "jusqu'au départ de l'équipe de France" (sic) etc etc...

Quand je pense que l'équipe de Hollande a fait la fête toute la nuit dans un bar de Lausanne ouvert au public, que le bus du Portugal a été escorté par je ne sais combien (plusieurs centaines si je ne fais erreur) de fan en moto de Genève à Neuchâtel...

Ca laisse songeur...


----------



## IceandFire (18 Juin 2008)

Ben oui tu vois la preuve, ceux qui se la pètent perdent et les autres vont en quarts


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> au risque de me répéter : ce n'est pas graaaaaaaaaave.
> 
> il y aura bien d'autres matches contre les iles féroe non ? histoire de leur mettre un 6-0 et se rassurer un instant...


Typique du chauvisnisme italien. Contre la suisse j'aurais pas bronché, mais là 

Ah, Estelle répond aux sms, je crois qu'elle est libre.


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2008)

Sympa, la bande à Hiddink. J'aime depuis longtemps le jeu des Russes mais leur problème récurrent est qu'il est friable car il demande technicité et vitesse : c'est sans filet !
Je me souviens encore avec émotion des Soviétiques de l'euro 88 avec, entre autres, Igor Belanov. On retrouve un peu cette vivacité, le physique en moins je pense.


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juin 2008)

Comme moi 

Mais je suis pas encore TheBig


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


>



oui ma belle craq , forza italia


----------



## ScubaARM (18 Juin 2008)

allez, sortez les biftons, les ruskofs sont en 1/4. Je remettrais bien quelques kopeck, roubles pardon, sur eux, oui mais voilà les bataves ... humm, difficile le prono. Une petite longueur d'avance sur les oranges quand même, mais cela va être un match de folie à suspens... (j'espère).

Portugal, j'aime pas tant qu'il y aura ce génie imbécile sans aucun charisme de Ronaldo et ce truqueur de Gomez, en tout cas ils vont en baver contre la mannschaft (j'espère).

Quand à l'Italie, grâce à l'Espagne !!!


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2008)

Viva España !

Pour le Portugal, il s'agit de Gome*s*, Gome*z* étant un Allemand 

Quant aux Russes : quand même, en défense, ça ne me paraît pas gagné. Peut-être que contre les Pays-Bas, le match sera plutôt axé vers "mettre le plus de buts" que "prendre le moins de buts". Donc un truc sympathique, quoi.


----------



## twinworld (19 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Le départ des bleus de l'Euro à de bons côtés : []


je recopie ci-dessous un bout d'article à propos de quelques remarques de Domenech sur les conditions de logements en Suisse qui ont été défavorables selon lui (source)

======
Raymond Domenech a mis sur le compte de la "configuration de l'hôtel" du Mont-Pèlerin (VD) où les Bleus étaient basés ce "côté fermé", ce repli sur soi, qui a beaucoup été reproché à l'équipe de France jusqu'à son élimination de l'Euro. Il a aussi évoqué "une campagne anti-Français". 

"On n'a pas pris plus de mesures (de sécurité et de protection) qu'en Allemagne pendant la Coupe du monde 2006, mais là, il y avait la configuration de l'hôtel, presque une forme de cul-de-sac et on a été victime de cette géographie qui nous a donné ce côté plus fermé", s'est défendu le sélectionneur français. 

*Des accès à l'hôtel barrés*
"Il y a eu aussi plus de directives au niveau des instances suisses, pour bloquer des attroupements devant l'hôtel, a poursuivi le technicien national. Nous, on avait demandé à ce qu'il n'y ait pas d'attroupement devant l'hôtel, pas de caméras devant l'hôtel qui nous prennent en train de manger." 

"Avec une route unique pour accéder à l'hôtel, les autorités prenaient des mesures qui ont bloqué les accès, mais on ne peut pas leur en vouloir", a encore commenté Domenech. 

*Campagne "anti-Français" dans les journaux*
Certains journaux suisses ont taxé l'équipe de France de "délire sécuritaire", parlant de protection digne d'un "G8 et pas d'un Euro" autour des Bleus. "Bien avant que nous n'arrivions, il y avait eu une campagne anti-Français dans les journaux ici", a répondu Domenech. "C'est bizarre, car les premiers touristes, ce sont les Français, ici. Mais quelques journaux ont maintenu cette pression". 

"Nous, on a pratiqué l'ouverture d'entraînements, trois fois, avec accès aux gamins gratuits et nous, contrairement à certaines équipes, on n'a pas fait payer les places aux entraînements".
=====

D'un côté Domenech exagère un peu, puisque l'hôtel c'est lui qui l'a choisi. Et puis, comme cela a été dit plus haut, l'isolement c'est aussi lui qui l'a voulu. D'autres équipes étaient beaucoup plus proches de leurs supporters. Mais bon...

Par contre où il a raison, c'est vrai qu'il y a une campagne anti-française. C'est du style "parigots têtes de veaux". Du style du regard en coin que jettent les provinciaux à ceux qu'ils critiquent toute l'année mais qu'ils envient quand même un peu. Une des expressions de cette défiance, c'est le groupe "supporter de l'équipe de Suisse et de tous les adversaires de la  France" sur Facebook. Je trouve ça petit comme attitude, mais bon..

Bref, Domenech a l'air de se perdre dans ses excuses et ses explications, mais c'est quand même dommage que la France ait été éliminée.


----------



## La mouette (19 Juin 2008)




----------



## kitetrip (19 Juin 2008)

Trop fort 


Pas mal le match Russie-Suède 
Les Russes ont montré qu'en ayant la rage de vaincre et la motivation, on peut surpasser une équipe où les joueurs sont individuellement plus forts


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2008)

Mouais ... Henrik Larsson n'est plus tout jeune, Freddy Ljungberg non plus. Zlatan Ibrahimovic  revient de blessure et n'était pas très vaillant. Le reste de l'équipe ne semblait pas au mieux non plus.

Autant c'est bien de retrouver une équipe de Russie qui gagne, avec un jeu toujours aussi fluide et dynamique, autant je pense qu'il vaut mieux ne pas s'enflammer. Face à une équipe néerlandaise truffée de talents très vifs et techniques eux aussi, la défense russe risque de souffrir davantage qu'hier soir.
En clair, je ne les vois pas au bout 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zlatan_Ibrahimović


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

twinworld a dit:


> Bref, Domenech a l'air de se perdre dans ses excuses et ses explications, mais c'est quand même dommage que la France ait été éliminée.



Dommage pour quoi ?
Moi j'ai longtemps adoré le foot. Maintenant, ça me gonfle, parce qu'entre la mauvaise volonté arbitrale sur la vidéo, la corruption des instances mondiales, le dopage généralisé et les niveaux de rémunérations auxquels le milieu est arrivé, ça fait beaucoup "d'à-côtés" qui me gâchent le plaisir.
Mais même quand j'aimais le foot, j'ai jamais trouvé dommage qu'une mauvaise équipe perde, même si c'était celle que j'aurais voulu voir gagner.
Et cette équipe de France 2008 est très très très mauvaise.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

Ah si tu voyais les headquarters UEFA, tu en aurais les larmes aux yeux


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Je les ai vu, et ça me faisait pas rire ! 

D'ailleurs on dit Headquarters ? Parce qu'à la FIFA, on dit "Home of FiFa", plus convivial...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2008)

La fifa, c'est les pauvres


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Ah, c'est sûr, faut partager avec toutes les fédérations sans le sou, les africains, les asiats, les andins...
Alors qu'a Nyon, c'est que du tout bon bien gras. Et puis j'aime ce côté bunker design dans la fôret !


----------



## IceandFire (19 Juin 2008)

viva Portugal !!!! :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

La france lattée... ouéééé... il fait beau et on auras la paix cet été sur le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> La france lattée... ouéééé... il fait beau et on auras la paix cet été sur le sujet


 
Ouais...
Je croyais aussi - sauf que ça fait 48 heures qu'on se mange du Domenech et du "quelle sera la génération de mollets suivante" à toutes les sauces, à toute heure du jour et de la nuit, sur tous les tons... Et ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir s'arrêter...
Je me demande si c'est mieux.


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> Je croyais aussi - sauf que ça fait 48 heures qu'on se mange du Domenech et du "quelle sera la génération de mollets suivante" à toutes les sauces, à toute heure du jour et de la nuit, sur tous les tons... Et ça n'a pas l'air de vouloir s'arrêter...
> Je me demande si c'est mieux.



Solution numéro 1:

Ne plus allumer la télé.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

Ouais, enfin ceci dit faut vouloir l'écouter, parce que moche comme il est, balancé comme les figurants de resident-evil, coiffé au chalumeau, habillé... ça c'est le pire... comme un clodo, une élocution proche de la dictée magique de Fisher Price, spécialiste en foot comme moi je suis astronaute....


il paye pour faire ce job lui au moins ? on est assez con pour payer ce truc ?







... en plus il dois arracher de la gueule


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Solution numéro 1:
> 
> Ne plus allumer la télé.


 
Ni la radio,
Ni les journaux,
Ni les collègues,
Ni la proximité des gens dans les transports,
Ni le net
Ni la télépathie,
Ni le cousin Gaston...


PonkHead cherche île quasi-déserte disponible de suite (la présence modérée de femmes nues et concupiscentes est admise, voire encouragée)



Non, sérieux.
L'équipe de france a perdu.
Elle n'a pas très bien joué - et contre des équipes qui jouaient mieux qu'elle.
Est-ce si difficile à reconnaître ?
Est-on obligé d'en faire une telle tartine ?
Pourrait-on éviter le phénomène classique des défaites françaises en sport qui font que 90% des soi-disant "fans" n'en ont visiblement rien à battre du reste de la compétition et préfèrent passer des heures (des jours, des mois, des années...) à tenter de trouver des raisons à la défaite - pourvu que ladite raison ne soit _jamais _la compétence de l'adversaire ?

Enfin, je dis ça...
J'avais prévu le coup : j'ai plein de bouquins à lire et un bon vidéo-club près de chez moi.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourrait-on éviter le phénomène classique des défaites françaises en sport qui font que 90% des soi-disant "fans" n'en ont visiblement rien à battre du reste de la compétition et préfèrent passer des heures (des jours, des mois, des années...) à tenter de trouver des raisons à la défaite - pourvu que ladite raison ne soit _jamais _la compétence de l'adversaire ?
> 
> Enfin, je dis ça...
> J'avais prévu le coup : j'ai plein de bouquins à lire et un bon vidéo-club près de chez moi.



ils vont pouvoir se remettre à niquer alors


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ils vont pouvoir se remettre à niquer alors








Et moi qui pensais que tu allais parler ballon


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Et moi qui pensais que tu allais parler ballon


non pas de dopage, steup....


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> non pas de dopage, steup....



Parce que boire une bière assis dans mon sofa, c'est du dopage


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ni la radio,
> Ni les journaux,
> Ni les collègues,
> Ni la proximité des gens dans les transports,
> ...




Bon, solution numéro 2: Aller en Italie (je vous donnerais des nouvelles à la rentrée ....)


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que boire une bière assis dans mon sofa, c'est du dopage


 C'est le dopage commun du pauvre, ouais   les signes avant coureurs d'une retraite future dans une maison commune, un tripotée de vieux dans des fauteuils anti-escars Everstyl, le bob Heineken, devant téléfoot.


Pire que Aricosec


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2008)

de toute façon il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France, faut pas s'étonner qu'elle perde


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> de toute façon il y a trop de noirs dans l'équipe de France, faut pas s'étonner qu'elle perde



C'est même pas original...


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est même pas original...



Bah c'était pas le but


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah c'était pas le but


Tu étais sérieux, là?:rateau:


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Tu étais sérieux, là?:rateau:



Nan mais j'imaginais juste ce que certaines familles françaises devaient dire pour légitimer ces défaites, revenir à cette phrase mythique et incroyablement conne me semblait idéal


----------



## kasarus (19 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Nan mais j'imaginais juste ce que certaines familles françaises devaient dire pour légitimer ces défaites, revenir à cette phrase mythique et incroyablement conne me semblait idéal



OK...


----------



## jahrom (19 Juin 2008)

En fait je crois surtout que les français n'ont pas encore fait le deuil de Zidane.
On a eu la chance d'avoir ce prodige, et forcément les 10 joueurs autour même médiocre pouvaient briller...

Allez pour vous en convaincre : [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kUOsBYo_7WY&hl=fr"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kUOsBYo_7WY&hl=fr" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah c'était pas *le but*





Je rêve ou la france a mis un ballon au fond du filet

Allez, je reprend un canon


----------



## doudou83 (19 Juin 2008)

Moi, je suis pour le Portougoal !! j'aime bien cette équipe et je suis fan de ma concierge ! :love:


----------



## jahrom (19 Juin 2008)

Après l'euro 2008, heureusement que le nouvelle génération est en marche 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jl39guVpofw&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Jl39guVpofw&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Juin 2008)

doudou83 a dit:


> Moi, je suis pour le Portougoal !! j'aime bien cette équipe et je suis fan de ma concierge ! :love:


whoulah, cé ouné cataclysme, en vingtan yé yamé vou sa


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

Ne parles pas la bouche pleine ! 




Ça fait mauvais genre


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Juin 2008)

Dans la famille Mauvais Genre, je voudrais l'Autriche !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dans la famille Mauvais Genre, je voudrais l'Autriche !


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2008)

Décès de la fille de Boulahrouz. La Hollande endeuillée...

Personnellement, je trouve déplacé la phrase sous la photo :



> "La Fédération néerlandaise n'a pas indiqué si le défenseur de FC Séville allait poursuivre l'EURO."


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2008)

Moi qui n'aime pas excessivement Deco, je dois dire que ce soir c'est le meilleur Portugais, le seul à avoir vraiment démarré le match. Quant à Ronaldo, ça vient petit à petit ; l'arbitre est quand même un peu dur avec lui.


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2008)

Bon, décidément, le foot, c'est casse-pied : le beau jeu ne marche _jamais_ ...


----------



## asticotboy (19 Juin 2008)

Dire que j'aurais même misé un kopek sur l'allemagne dans les matches de poule... je les vois déjà favoris !


----------



## bompi (19 Juin 2008)

Oui, c'est fatigant ... Ils jouent bien, collectif et tout ça : mais ce jeu me fait c.... mais alors, c'est peu de le dire.

Pffff ... au rythme où ça va, il va y avoir les Allemands, les Italiens, les Hollandais et les Turcs (ou les Croates, je ne sais vraiment pas) dans le dernier carré. Et ... une finale Allemagne-Italie (oh la la, la barbe). Ou Allemagne-Pays Bas. Dans le premier cas, je vois les Italiens, dans le second les Allemands.

Bref, c'est, encore une fois, pas bien exaltant (sauf si on est Allemand ou Italien, bien entendu )


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Juin 2008)

Les hollandais sont ceux qui ont le jeu le plus intéressant à regarder je trouve


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2008)

Sortez le flouze, les allemands en demi
contre la Croatie on va dire.

Encore une belle leçon de réalisme ce soir, et quel physique, pas trop bourrin comme parfois


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2008)

extrêmement déçu... mes préférés qui sortent...


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Juin 2008)

z'avaient qu'à choisir Supermoquette comme sélectionneur et entraîneur... aurait été autre chose


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Bref, c'est, encore une fois, pas bien exaltant (sauf si on est Allemand ou Italien, bien entendu )





IceandFire a dit:


> extrêmement déçu... mes préférés qui sortent...



"Vous pouvez maintenant éteindre votre ordinateur téléviseur"


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> "Vous pouvez maintenant éteindre votre ordinateur téléviseur"


Pas encore : Nederlands-&#1056;&#1086;&#1089;&#1089;&#1080;&#769;&#1103; et Hrvatska-Türkiye sont _a priori_ sympathiques et ouverts, chaque équipe ayant des arguments et je n'ai pas d'équipe favorite (simplement celle qui jouera le mieux). Pour España-Italia, je pense que je ferai l'impasse, vu que la victoire des Italiens m'agacera


----------



## Amalcrex (20 Juin 2008)

Moi je dis Pays-Bas champions


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Sortez le flouze, les allemands en demi
> contre la Croatie on va dire.
> 
> Encore une belle leçon de réalisme ce soir, et quel physique, pas trop bourrin comme parfois



Oui réalistes ,mais pas très esthétique comme jeu.
Et le but de Ballack est plus que litigieux, mais bon tout le monde voit qu'il y a faute sauf les arbitres...:mouais:
Les Allemands ne méritent pas d'être en demi , à l'image de l'entraîneur derrière la vitre fumant un clope à 10 minutes de la fin du match...


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2008)

T'appelle ça un argument ?

Y a failli avoir 4-2 voire plus. Les portuguais ont été décousu.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2008)

Ça, s'il s'occupe de son cancer, il a bien le droit : il est dans une cabine privée et c'est la TV qui est indiscrète, pas l'inverse.
Pour le but de Ballack, c'est marrant : pour légère qu'elle soit, la poussette est le geste qui _permet_ à Ballack (par ailleurs à son meilleur hier soir) de marquer. Il reste que les Portugais ont mal démarré, pas très bien défendu etc. Les joueurs ayant joué quasiment la totalité du championnat le plus serré (Carvalho et Ronaldo) n'ont pas été à leur meilleur, eux. À l'inverse, Deco, Ballack, qui n'ont pas beaucoup joué cette année, ont été excellents (Nani, pas mal non plus, quoiqu'irrégulier).

À la fin du match, l'arbitre a vu une poussette de Hélder Postiga, un peu plus marquée, certes, mais bon ...
Encore une fois : comment améliorer ? Avec la vidéo ? J'aimerais que l'on essaye lors d'un Championnat d'Europe junior une règle du genre : un quatrième arbitre à la vidéo et la possibilité pour les entraineurs de demander (au maximum) trois arbitrages vidéos par match, comme au football américain. En ajoutant à l'arbitre central la possibilité de le faire à volonté.


----------



## bompi (20 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'appelle ça un argument ?
> 
> Y a failli avoir 4-2 voire plus. Les portuguais ont été décousu.




Pour moi, les Allemands méritent d'être en demi-finale. C'est simplement que leur jeu m'emm...e carrément. Sur le fond, la victoire n'est pas du tout volée : les défenseurs portugais n'ont pas été bons et les attaquants ont manqué de simplicité à certains moments clefs.


----------



## asticotboy (20 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Et le but de Ballack est plus que litigieux, mais bon tout le monde voit qu'il y a faute sauf les arbitres...:mouais:


 
Quand on pense qu'aucun arbitre français n'a été retenu pour siffler à l'Euro, on se dit qu'ils auraient pourtant eu leur place... au milieu de cette troupe de simili-arbitres... 
(en même temps il n'auraient pas pu aider les parisiens... y en avait pas ! et c'est vrai que nos chers arbitres français sont bien plus forts à ce jeu là...)


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça, s'il s'occupe de son cancer, il a bien le droit : il est dans une cabine privée et c'est la TV qui est indiscrète, pas l'inverse.



Son cancer c'est son problème  , c'est juste l'image que j'ai trouvé, remarquable, dans un tournoi sportif


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> T'appelle ça un argument ?
> 
> Y a failli avoir 4-2 voire plus. Les portuguais ont été décousu.



Avec des "Y a failli " on sort des 10-6 pour qui on veut


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2008)

La télé n'a pas le droit de faire la pub pour le tabac, mais elle se le donne pour viser un fumeur derrière une vitre invisible de tous le monde. Ah l'hypocrisie de savoir que tel personnage publique est fumeur mais faire comme si de rien n'était quand il fume pas quelques minutes&#8230;

On peut ne pas aimer le style de telle équipe, trouver d'autres gags comme ça, mais le jeu, c'est ce qui fait que telle équipe gagne, ou je me trompe ? Et hier soir y avait pas photo, même si j'aurais voulu le portugal en finale&#8230;



La mouette a dit:


> Avec des "Y a failli " on sort des 10-6 pour qui on veut


Et avec des "l'allemagne ne mérite pas la demi-finale ?


----------



## Alex666 (20 Juin 2008)

Portugal out (ça c'est fait)
russie out
italie out

vivement que les Pays bas soit champion


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Juin 2008)

Vous me faites rire, avec vos considérations esthétiques.
J'ai joué au foot pendant des années, comme arrière. Autant vous dire que le beau jeu j'en avais rien à secouer. Le seul truc qui comptait, pour moi, c'était que mon goal prenne pas de buts, et que je relance le ballon dans les bons pieds. L'efficacité.
Le seul beau jeu que je connaisse, c'est le jeu efficace. 
Ce qui se passe sur ce terrain, c'est du sport, pas de l'art.
Le reste, c'est de la littérature pour fillette -française-.


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2008)

Ah ça&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> La télé n'a pas le droit de faire la pub pour le tabac, mais elle se le donne pour viser un fumeur derrière une vitre invisible de tous le monde. Ah l'hypocrisie de savoir que tel personnage publique est fumeur mais faire comme si de rien n'était quand il fume pas quelques minutes&#8230;



Je trouve ça petit , l'entraîneur sait qu'il est l'objet d'attention des médias, pendant cette épreuve. Il clope, c'est son problème, il attends la fin du match, question de respect,.. pour les autres.. maintenant c'est son choix je ne le respecte pas



supermoquette a dit:


> On peut ne pas aimer le style de telle équipe, trouver d'autres gags comme ça, mais le jeu, c'est ce qui fait que telle équipe gagne, ou je me trompe ? Et hier soir y avait pas photo, même si j'aurais voulu le portugal en finale&#8230;



Opportunistes et désagréable à regarder. C'est efficaces , pas propre ( j'aurais aimé voir le match dans le stade pour voir à quoi les joueurs DE s'amusaient en dehors des caméra ) . Ce jeu je ne l'aime pas , c'est aussi amusant que de lire du papier musique sans l'instrument qui va avec...



supermoquette a dit:


> *Et avec des "l'allemagne ne mérite pas la demi-finale *?



Rien, une opinion comme les autres , on en fait ce qu'on veut, ...profite un peu de la liberté d'expression


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Vous me faites rire, avec vos considérations esthétiques.
> J'ai joué au foot pendant des années, comme arrière. Autant vous dire que le beau jeu j'en avais rien à secouer. Le seul truc qui comptait, pour moi, c'était que mon goal prenne pas de buts, et que je relance le ballon dans les bons pieds. L'efficacité.
> Le seul beau jeu que je connaisse, c'est le jeu efficace.
> Ce qui se passe sur ce terrain, c'est du sport, pas de l'art.
> Le reste, c'est de la littérature pour fillette -française-.



Ok, ok mais vu que c'est devenu du business autant que cela soit un minimum esthétique.
Sinon je vais regarder des roues dentées dans la loco de mon voisin, c'est efficaces , pas drôle, inesthétique mis au moins on me promet rien, et j'ai pas des coupures de pub toutes les mi-temps, et des pubs sur les côtés


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juin 2008)

On peut être esthétique et gagner, si on est bon, discipliné et assez fort. C'est pas Scolari qui dira le contraire.


----------



## da capo (20 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Ok, ok mais vu que c'est devenu du business autant que cela soit un minimum esthétique.



On a déjà le patinage artistique pour nous remplir de joie... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2008)

Ce soir va y avoir du carton rouge  avec nos amis turcs et croates  tacle à la gorge et tout le toutim


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

Des baffes avec les pieds ??


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2008)

ce serait marrant que les turcs rencontre les germans... et qu'ils soient champions d'europe alors qu'elle ne veut pas d'elle  ça me ferait bien rire moi en tout cas...


----------



## asticotboy (20 Juin 2008)

Ouaip ! ce serait le comble... et vainqueur du prochain tournoi : Israël !


----------



## jahrom (20 Juin 2008)

Modric... Attention à Modric. Révélation de cet euro pour ma part.


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2008)

pour moi la révélation c'est thuram...


----------



## La mouette (20 Juin 2008)

La confirmation c'est l'arbitrage


----------



## twinworld (20 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> On a déjà le patinage artistique pour nous remplir de joie... :mouais:


ah ben oui.. comme ça, c'est tout de suite plus artistique !! ;-)


----------



## IceandFire (20 Juin 2008)

bon sinon combien de cartons rouges ce soir  ?


----------



## aCLR (20 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> bon sinon combien de cartons rouges ce soir  ?



:rateau:

J'en compte quatre, qui dit mieux !


----------



## ScubaARM (20 Juin 2008)

La Turquie fait du foot à l'arrache, dingue


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Juin 2008)

Ils sont mouleux ces turques !  

N'empêche que leur gardien... impressionant


----------



## supermoquette (21 Juin 2008)

Fallait bien un mec pour sauver le match 

enfin trois avec les deux loosers 

Un flying circus 

J'ai cru à suisse-autriche


----------



## kasarus (21 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :rateau:
> 
> J'en compte quatre, qui dit mieux !



MOI...


Rennes-man.


----------



## aCLR (21 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> MOI...
> 
> 
> Rennes-man.





Oui mais on ne joue pas avec les bannis. 

Va falloir que tu trouve un remplaçant

Si tu veux revenir dans la partie


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Juin 2008)

En tout cas jamais vu un match aussi pourri à l'euro


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> En tout cas jamais vu un match aussi pourri à l'euro



Et France-Roumanie alors?  C'était pas un match tout pourri ça? Un peu de chauvinisme que diable!!!. Au regard de ce match, et de l'ensemble de sa prestation, l'équipe de France s'est posé comme le maître étalon de la pourritude footballistique (au coté de la Grèce).


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

pas mieux  !!!


----------



## asticotboy (21 Juin 2008)

Costauds les turcs quand même. Ca fait peut être pas rêver footballistiquement parlant, mais ils sont là, et bien là ! Leurs 3 derniers matchs ont été gagnés à l'arrachée et ça c'est du sport !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

à coté la france fait figure d'amateurs riches du dimanche matin   bravo les turcs !!!


----------



## asticotboy (21 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> à coté la france fait figure d'amateurs riches du dimanche matin   bravo les turcs !!!


 
Exactement !
Quand on voit comment on s'est pris le 3eme but face aux pays bas (dans la minute du but d'henry), on fait vraiment peine à voir et preuve d'amateurisme.
En même temps ça à du leur faire bizarre de marquer, ils n'avaient plus trop l'habitude, ils étaient tout perdu !


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

il faut remonter a raymond koppa et michel platini pour retrouver une équipe de france offensive alors !!!
 le pire c'est que c'est vrai !!!


----------



## da capo (21 Juin 2008)

bon&#8230; les durs ont gagné à l'arrachée : bravo.

je me demande par contre, quels seront les joueurs encore en état de jouer la demi-finale : les turcs ont accumulé les cartons jaunes.

combien de suspensions de prévues ?


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> bon&#8230; les durs ont gagné à l'arrachée : bravo.
> 
> je me demande par contre, quels seront les joueurs encore en état de jouer la demi-finale : les turcs ont accumulé les cartons jaunes.
> 
> combien de suspensions de prévues ?



On remet tout à zéro au stade des demi-finales. C'est la nouvelle règle.



> L&#8217;UEFA a décidé de changer la règle sur les cartons jaunes pendant les compétitions internationales. Désormais, ils ne seront remis à zéro qu&#8217;à l&#8217;issue des quarts de finale et non plus après les phases de poule. Cette règle sera appliquée dès l&#8217;Euro 2008.
> 
> La nouvelle règle a été adoptée à l&#8217;unanimité des membres de la commission exécutive de l&#8217;UEFA, à la veille de la finale de la ligue des champions à Moscou. Dans le but de favoriser le beau jeu en demi-finale et en finale des championnats internationaux, cette nouvelle mesure instaure un nouveau mode d&#8217;effacement des cartons jaunes. Ceux-ci seront donc remis à zéro après les quarts de finale, contrairement à l&#8217;ancien règlement qui effectuait l&#8217;opération après la 1ère phase des grandes compétitions. Chaque équipe pourra donc présenter ses meilleurs joueurs dans le dernier carré et en finale, à moins que ceux-ci ne reçoivent un carton rouge. Michel Platini, président de l&#8217;UEFA, se réjouit de cette nouvelle mesure. "Je suis heureux que la commission ait donné une approbation unanime, a-t-il déclaré. Cela signifie que les spectateurs pourront voir le meilleurs joueurs en finale à condition qu&#8217;ils ne reçoivent pas deux cartons jaunes ni ne soient expulsés en demi-finale."



Par contre, ça, dommage. Y avait des buts et du spectacle pourtant.  



> L&#8217;UEFA a de plus modifié les critères de classement des équipes nationales, afin d&#8217;éviter les tirages au sort de "groupes de la mort", comme c&#8217;est le cas cette année avec la poule C de l&#8217;Euro. Celle-ci comprend en effet la France, l&#8217;Italie, les Pays-Bas et la Roumanie.


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

Je savais pas qu'il y a avait autant de Russe dans la région. 
j'en ai vu toute une grappe agglutinée devant le tunnel de lavage automatique attendant à côté de leurs Porsche, Mercedes et autres BMW de faire briller leur véhicule, en vue d'une belle parade ce soir.
Ce sera classe ce soir s'ils gagnent : des Klaxons de Porsche et BMW c'est le must


----------



## Sy_Parrish (21 Juin 2008)

pour le cas des turcs il y en a eu hier qui étaient "misses next match"...


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

Sy_Parrish a dit:


> pour le cas des turcs il y en a eu hier qui étaient "misses next match"...



Ils sont sur PC à l'Euro


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

oui les russes risquent fortement de passer...bon concert de la fête de la musique suisse alors


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> oui les russes risquent fortement de passer...bon concert de la fête de la musique suisse alors



Ils sont entraîné par un Néerlandais aussi 
Pour moi ils vont se faire laminer


----------



## Sy_Parrish (21 Juin 2008)

pas sure du tout ça...d'autant que boulharouzh a perdu sa petite fille ça peut jouer sur le moral de l'équipe...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

moi je pense au contraire qu'ils vont gagner pour elle...


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

C'est une bonne équipe soudée ( pas comme les années précédentes) 
Je pense que cette tragique affaire ne va pas influencer le match


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

Exact, je ne pense pas que les Russes vont passer à l'orange.


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

Si la Russie gagne l'entraîneur recevra 500'000$ de la fédération Russe 
Je pense que pour ce prix, il va aussi jouer sur le terrain


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

c'est Abramovitch qui paye  il peut se le permettre !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (21 Juin 2008)

Ha bon tu es sûr que c'est lui qui paye ?


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

oui  dixit un christian jean pierre


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

La mafia Russe ne paie rien cette année


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

j'en ai marre des commentaires a la con de JM Larque

heureusement qu'il y a Arsene Wenger et l'autre pour rattraper le coup

deja du temps de Thierry Roland, Larque ne faisait que le bouche trou avec ses commentaires a la con


----------



## Alex666 (21 Juin 2008)

ba même larsen wenger commence à me gaver, seul MAITRE PLATINI savait (et sait encore)


----------



## La mouette (21 Juin 2008)

Faites comme moi : coupez le son


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

ou regarder via le cable/satellite


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> deja du temps de Thierry Roland, Larque ne faisait que le bouche trou avec ses commentaires a la con




Ben faut dire que la profondeur abyssale de la connerie de Thierry Roland laissait pas mal de place à combler pour Larqué, qui, à côté, aurait presque pu passer pour un Académicien...


----------



## IceandFire (21 Juin 2008)

je vous dit pas sur M6 et W9 avec Rolland et leboeuf  !!! du labiche


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Ah ouais je confirme....  D'une classe folle... 


Et ce Rolland... quand un joueur noir touche la balle, on dirait qu'il parle à un chien qui court: "allez mon grand, faut y aller !" 



_Et le pire c'est qu'il parait qu'il s'est "amélioré" avec le temps.. _


----------



## twinworld (21 Juin 2008)

oui, c'est ce que je trouve aussi. Il est moins agressif qu'avant et puis il dit moins de conneries. De Rolland et Leboeuf, le second a maintenant pris la relève.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Rolland, ses propos sur certains joueurs ou arbitres sont limites FN parfois


----------



## jahrom (21 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pour moi ils vont se faire laminer



Tu parlais des russes ?


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2008)

je m'en doutais !!! en plus les hollandais étaient pas dedans ce soir...bravo les russes !!!
je suis supporter espagnol désormais


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juin 2008)

Ah oui. Quel match des russes!  

A demain.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> je m'en doutais !!! en plus les hollandais étaient pas dedans ce soir...bravo les russes !!!
> je suis supporter espagnol désormais


L'enfer, quel restaurant je vais choisir demain. Putain l'enfer.


----------



## twinworld (22 Juin 2008)

Le Grancy. Il me semble pas y avoir vu un écran géant... ;-)


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2008)

jahrom a dit:


> Tu parlais des russes ?



Oui 

J'a pas vu le match, mais j'ai cru comprendre que les NL avaient pris la fessée ..
Bon au moins y en a un qui a gagné 500'000 $


----------



## tirhum (22 Juin 2008)

Bon, sinon...
Tout était prévu, hein !... :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2008)

viva espagna !!!! benga la benga !!! vamos a ver !!!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2008)

Tout les premier de groupe ont passer à la trappe ..donc ce soir c'est au tour de l'Espagne :rateau:


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2008)

tais toi mouette de mauvaise augure


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Depuis la finale de l'UEFA cup  remporté par St Petersbourg, bcp voyait une grosse équipe russe dans ce championnat d'Europe, hier la Russie à simplement explosé et en plus en loupant plus souvent qu'à leur tour des buts tout fait une équipe de hollande que bcp dont moi voyait en demi voir finale.
De tout évidence la France ne méritait pas de passer en quart, le niveau de la compétition étant trop relevé pour les gars de domenech.

L'Italie en finale ? avec les russes en demi ? je ne vois pas comment, hormis une grosse contre perf. des russes...  je préfèrerais voir l'Espagne en demi cela donnera une finale avant la lettre, mais honnêtement avec un joueur comme Arshavin la Russie peut réaliser de grande chose dans cette compétition ainsi qu'en 2010, en gros le foot à changé regardez les russes jouer, on est largué et c'est beau en plus


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2008)

grrrrrrrr pas un bar à tapas ouvert ce soir


----------



## asticotboy (22 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> grrrrrrrr pas un bar à tapas ouvert ce soir


 
Pas plus de chance du côté des pizzerias ...


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2008)

moi je serais chez mon ami Manuel, un vrai espagnol, on a déjà commencé hier soir, chorizo, anjéladas,gateau des pelerins de saint jacques de compostelle...ce soir ce sera paella !!!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Pas plus de chance du côté des pizzerias ...



Livraison domicile


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> moi je serais chez mon ami Manuel, un vrai espagnol, on a déjà commencé hier soir, chorizo, anjéladas,gateau des pelerins de saint jacques de compostelle...ce soir ce sera paella !!!!



Et soupe à la grimace


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> moi je serais chez mon ami Manuel, un vrai espagnol, on a déjà commencé hier soir, chorizo, anjéladas,gateau des pelerins de saint jacques de compostelle...ce soir ce sera paella !!!!


Ferme-là je suis au régime !!!


----------



## IceandFire (22 Juin 2008)

après on ira paradé avec le drapeau espagnol en bas d'un foyer de travailleurs italiens  héhéhéhé


----------



## La mouette (22 Juin 2008)

La finale Turquie Russie va faire mal....


----------



## da capo (22 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> après on ira paradé avec le drapeau espagnol en bas d'un foyer de travailleurs italiens  héhéhéhé



La parole à Puyol (joueur de l'équipe espagnol) :

«l'Italie a besoin de très peu d'occasions pour marquer et *n'a pas besoin d'être bonne pour gagner*».

C'est dit.
La suite ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La finale Turquie Russie va faire mal....




tu rigoles, mais ce sera peut etre le cas

quand on voit comment la Russie sort des favoris et que la Turquie met toujours un paquet de buts en un temps incroyable avant la fin des matchs...


----------



## ScubaARM (22 Juin 2008)

Malheureusement les Turques sont bien amochés, 5 à l'infirmerie et 3 suspendus je crois, sinon sympa Russie vs Turquie, foot total contre foot à l'arrache.

J'ai hâte Espagne Italie, ça va jouer fort


----------



## asticotboy (22 Juin 2008)

Ca devrait jouer fort, comme tu dis. 2 attaques relativement bonnes pour 2 défenses pas forcément à leur aise.


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> J'ai hâte Espagne Italie, ça va jouer fort





asticotboy a dit:


> Ca devrait jouer fort, comme tu dis. 2 attaques relativement bonnes pour 2 défenses pas forcément à leur aise.



Ben pour le moment (22eme minute) ça joue pas mieux que Roumanie France

vivement un but histoire de bouger tout cela:sleep:


----------



## jahrom (22 Juin 2008)

Comme d'hab avec les italiens... du non jeu.

C'est moche comparé à hier !! :sleep:


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Des italiens qui jouent la défense et c'est tout , des espagnol trop frileux pour attaquer, mi-temps de M.... pas une occaz juste des coups francs pourris
finalement le pire match pour le moment de la compétition


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> le pire match pour le moment de la compétition




Italie-France et France-Roumanie...


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

oui mais la c'est vraiment grave le non jeu des 2 équipes, un peu moins venant de l'Espagne


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

c'est mauvais.... rahhh comme les commentaires de Leboeuf et Rolland mais bon la vraiment rien a dire à part meubler avec des conneries tellement c'est désolant...
allez tout de suite aux tirs au but qu'on en finisse ! la honte ce quart même pas le niveau du match de M... cité plus haut

bon sinon le sondage du forum (sur la participation de Trezeguet) à bien bougé jusqu'à ce que les français se fassent éliminer pour venir se re-stabilisé à un 60/40

meublage pareil



info de dernière minute sauvetage du gardien espagnol, 1ere occaz un peu chaude de la partie  à la 61eme...


----------



## asticotboy (22 Juin 2008)

Match tout pourri, un arbitrage loin d'être irréprochable dans les surfaces, des commentaires pitoyables... Il ne manque plus que la victoire des italiens aux tirs aux buts pour passer une vrai soirée de m**** !


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> Rolland, ses propos sur certains joueurs ou arbitres sont limites FN parfois





Alex666 a dit:


> c'est mauvais.... rahhh comme les commentaires de Leboeuf et Rolland mais bon la vraiment rien a dire à part meubler avec des conneries tellement c'est désolant...
> allez tout de suite aux tirs au but qu'on en finisse ! la honte ce quart même pas le niveau du match de M... cité plus haut
> 
> bon sinon le sondage du forum (sur la participation de Trezeguet) à bien bougé jusqu'à ce que les français se fassent éliminer pour venir se re-stabilisé à un 60/40
> ...



Les Commentaires sont effectivement dignes de M6 (ah ! c'était joli leur évocation de la demi-finale de Séville), bien nases. Ça plaît bien, au bureau ... (gros soupir).

Pour la prolongation, ça s'anime un peu dirait-on. C'est aussi amusant qu'un France-Italie (genre '98 ) Buffon a fait une petite cagade sans importance (c'est rare).

Allez, amis Espagnols, plantez un but, nom d'une pipe !


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

apres 120 minutes et 2 occaz et demi il serait temps que les tirs au but stop cette buffonerie


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> apres 120 minutes et 2 occaz et demi il serait temps que les tirs au but stop cette buffonerie



C'était le pire match de  la compète

merci l'Espagne et bonne chance contre les russes ce sera une finale avant la lettre


----------



## asticotboy (22 Juin 2008)

Je vous trouve bien exigents, on a quand même vu 6 buts !


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2008)

*¡¡¡¡ MUCHAS GRACIAS, Señores !!!!
*
Pfiou !! C'était dur. Quant à savoir qui méritait de gagner, je ne sais pas trop :rateau:

C'est quand même dommage d'avoir autant de talent sur la pelouse pour ne rien en faire de beau. De ce que j'ai pu voir jusqu'à présent, les Russes nous ont présenté le football le plus abouti. Va-ce durer ?

PS : c'est quand même affligeant que, encore aujourd'hui, on puisse avoir des commentateurs incapables de dire les noms de joueurs espagnols ou italiens correctement (je ne parle pas d'accent tonique mais simplement une prononciation à peu près convenable). Pareil avec d'autres pays bien entendu. Pour moi, cela relève de la faute professionnelle ...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Juin 2008)

P'tain, ils nous ont gatés ce soir Rolland et Leboeuf pour les commentaires 

Les ritals sont sortis


----------



## Alex666 (22 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> P'tain, ils nous ont gatés ce soir Rolland et Leboeuf pour les commentaires
> 
> Les ritals sont sortis



euh on dit pas ritaux? :rateau:
ok i quit


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (...) Les ritals sont sortis


C'est toujours ça de gagné. :rateau:
Et ayant un petit restant de sang espagnol dans les veines, je suis quand même content pour l'Espagne.


----------



## IceandFire (23 Juin 2008)

vamos !!!  viva espagnaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (23 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Les ritals sont sortis



ritals not dead


----------



## kitetrip (23 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> quand on voit comment la Russie sort des favoris



Snif.... Pauvre Hollande, je suis en deuil


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Juin 2008)

da capo a dit:


> ritals not dead




Never too late...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Snif.... Pauvre Hollande, je suis en deuil


Moi aussi je viens d'enterrer 300 grammes de gambas à l'aïl


----------



## samoussa (23 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi aussi je viens d'enterrer 300 grammes de gambas à l'aïl


 T'inquiète, les turcs sont toujours de la partie


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Snif.... Pauvre Hollande, je suis en deuil



oui, pauvre Francois


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Moi aussi je viens d'enterrer 300 grammes de gambas à l'aïl




C'est facile pour vous les Suisses, mais chez nous la pêche de la gambas n'est pas subventionnée


----------



## fredintosh (25 Juin 2008)

:mouais: 2ème rupture de faisceau de plusieurs minutes dans la retransmission de la demi-finale... :rateau:

Vu les enjeux financiers, je n'arrive pas à croire qu'ils n'avaient pas prévu des solutions techniques de secours (autre faisceau satellite, ou que sais-je).
Je n'ose pas imaginer le montant des dédommagements financiers qui seront demandés par le (ou les) diffuseur(s)... 

Vive le progrès ! 

Je n'ai pas le souvenir que cela soit arrivé par le passé à ce niveau là, alors que les technologies étaient sensées être moins performantes...

PS : J'imagine aussi l'ambiance chaleureuse qui doit régner dans le staff technique de la retransmission...


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2008)

Bah, au moins on aura pu voir l'égalisation :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

0 pointé ce soir sur TF1

le mec qui doit meubler, on voit bien qu'il est paume


----------



## Alex666 (25 Juin 2008)

vivement demain! bravo l'Allemagne tj la dans les finales


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

en tout cas superbe match

pas de tirage de maillot, pas de simulation, 1 seul carton jaune !!!

si les allemands avaient pas marque en fin de match, je suis sur que la turquie aurait cartonne pendant les prolongations

en tout cas, superbe match, les turcs ont montre qu'ils sont une tres bonne equipe de foot


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2008)

le centre de broadcasting uefa de vienne tourne sur xserve 

coupure ?


----------



## ScubaARM (25 Juin 2008)

Ach realism allemand

Dommage pour le football beaucoup plus organisé ce soir des Turcs qui ont fait le jeu pour une fois.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> le centre de broadcasting uefa de vienne tourne sur xserve
> 
> coupure ?



c'est le dernier update de Leopard qui a tout fait planter


----------



## Alex666 (26 Juin 2008)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Ach realism allemand
> 
> Dommage pour le football beaucoup plus organisé ce soir des Turcs qui ont fait le jeu pour une fois.



3 tirs cadrés... 3 buts  tu as raison c'est du réalisme

maintenant les allemands en finale vont être très dur à battre


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2008)

Bravo les turcs qui sortent par la grande porte


----------



## tirhum (26 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Bah, au moins on aura pu voir l'égalisation :love:


Tu regardes, aussi, les avants match et mi-temps dans les vestiaires...
De rugby ?!...


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> 3 tirs cadrés... 3 buts  tu as raison c'est du réalisme
> 
> maintenant les allemands en finale vont être très dur à battre


 
Ca va faire mal ! ils ne sont pas là pour enfiler des perles les allemands ! Ils ont tout ce qu'il faut pour être champions d'Europe...



fredintosh a dit:


> :mouais: 2ème rupture de faisceau de plusieurs minutes dans la retransmission de la demi-finale... :rateau:
> 
> Vu les enjeux financiers, je n'arrive pas à croire qu'ils n'avaient pas prévu des solutions techniques de secours (autre faisceau satellite, ou que sais-je).
> Je n'ose pas imaginer le montant des dédommagements financiers qui seront demandés par le (ou les) diffuseur(s)...
> ...


 

L'avantage d'habiter près de la suisse (c'est pas le seul avantage hein...), c'est qu'on capte leurs chaînes, et comme ils avaient leur propre équipe (ils ne dépendaient pas des autrichiens), on avait toujours l'image (mais pas le son par contre !)


----------



## al02 (26 Juin 2008)

Tenue à l'écart de l'Euro, Lausanne se rattrape avec le baby-foot !


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

al02 a dit:


> Tenue à l'écart de l'Euro, Lausanne se rattrape avec le baby-foot !


 
On devrait peut être soumettre l'idée à Mr Raymond ...


----------



## wip (26 Juin 2008)

Bon, c'est pas le tout, mais c'est quand que la France joue ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2008)

Oh, bientôt


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu regardes, aussi, les avants match et mi-temps dans les vestiaires...
> De rugby ?!...



SI je pouvais je ferais plus que regarder, tu penses bien..
Même pas honte


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

puree si la turquie gagne l'euro, je remporte le pactole pour m'acheter un mac :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> puree si la turquie gagne l'euro, je remporte le pactole pour m'acheter un mac :love:


 
Sinon, on pourra toujours créer un championat des pays méditéranéens pour les consoler.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sinon, on pourra toujours créer un championat des pays méditéranéens pour les consoler.




oui, une fois que l'union pour la mediterranee sera creee 


chuis a l'ouest moi, la turquie vient de se faire sortir  je voulais dire l'allemagne
je sais pas pourquoi je pensais a la turquie


----------



## WebOliver (26 Juin 2008)

Parti comme c'est, la France la contrée sise entre la Belgique et l'Helvétie ne va pas passer le premier tour.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

des qualif pour la coupe du monde 2010 tu veux dire ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Amis amateur de sport qui donne ici ton avis d'expert, et sans vouloir te vexer, pourrais-tu cesser de dire "la France" pour parler de son équipe (en l'occurence, de foot) ?

Merci.


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

Pas mieux.

Question subsidiaire: 
Quand se finit l'Euro 2008?


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Pas mieux.
> 
> Question subsidiaire:
> Quand se finit l'Euro 2008?


 
C'est pas déjà fini !? 

:mouais:

Sinon, ce week end.


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> C'est pas déjà fini !?



Gné?


Peut-être...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

ce soir je vois bien la russie faire une bouchee de l'espagne

on reconnait plus cette equipe qui s'est pris 4-1 par l'espagne


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2008)

Vamos Espagna !!!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Juin 2008)

Vamos papillotte ouais !


----------



## mado (26 Juin 2008)

Option vodka sortie du congel.


----------



## asticotboy (26 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Option vodka sortie du congel.



hum... je vote pour !


PS : Allez, mon 400eme post est pour toi !


----------



## IceandFire (26 Juin 2008)

viva espagnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!         :king:


----------



## kasarus (26 Juin 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡OLE!!!!!!!

:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::king::king:


----------



## macaronique (27 Juin 2008)

J'ai beaucoup réfléchi, et finalement j'ai voté oui. C'est qui David TREZEGUET ?


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

On en a parlé, il exista sûrement, il a peut-être une femme et des enfants, il est peut-être sympa, il est parti comme la gloire qui l'a entouré il y a peu de temps???

Mais non, enfin.

Réponse:

Trézeguet: footballeux de renom (enfin avant), a apparemment bien servi aux ritals, a du mal avec l'équipe de France de Foute ( Ponk), a raté le pénoch de la coup du monde, une bien belle transversale, d'ailleurs souvent me suis-je demandé combien avait-il bossé pour avoir une telle précision, quand même taper la transversale, ce n'est pas le plus simple...
et a vraiment beaucoup de mal avec Dominich, notre cher sélectionneur héroïnomane (si si, celui là qui disait: Inspirez par le nez.....)

Niark Niark.


----------



## Alex666 (27 Juin 2008)

et Macaronique qui se réveille...


----------



## asticotboy (27 Juin 2008)

Trezeguet, c'est aussi ça :

http://www.video-foot.net/v-d53caca0


----------



## macaronique (27 Juin 2008)

Ah, c'est un footballeur, alors j'ai eu raison !

Et maintenant je vois des feux d'artifice, donc je suppose que quelqu'un a gagné.


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

Prono: l'Allemagne aux pénos :style:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2008)

Pronos : L'espagne 4-0


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

2-1 pour l'Espagne


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡VIVA ESPAÑA!!!!!!!!!
:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2008)

3 bières max


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Pour une finale ?


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2008)

San Miguel powa !!!! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2008)

Évidement ! il faut marquer le coup !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

San Miguel, en todo el mundo!


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2008)

+1

Viva España mais l'Allemagne va l'emporter (malheureusement).


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2008)

+1 pour les Allemands....suis pas une vache espagnole !


----------



## asticotboy (29 Juin 2008)

3-2 pour les allemands


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

GO BOSCH !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

GO BOSCH....


Peintures fruitées...


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> GO BOSCH !


----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2008)




----------



## Xman (29 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


>





Au moins ils vont pouvoir percer la défense


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2008)

je vous rappelle que seul l'espagne à gagné tout ses matchs.......


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> je vous rappelle que seul l'espagne à gagné tout ses matchs.......





M'en fout les espagnols ils jouent comme les ritals, les portugais et tout les chieurs du sud 
Les allemands au moins c'est un vrai jeu, bien rustre mais pas de p'tits coups vicieux comme ces sudistes


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> M'en fout les espagnols ils jouent comme les ritals, les portugais et tout les chieurs du sud
> Les allemands au moins c'est un vrai jeu, bien rustre mais *pas de p'tits coups vicieux* comme ces sudistes



T'as raison..
C'est des grossen cochonéries pien filaine ..ach !!


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

IceandFire a dit:


> je vous rappelle que seul l'espagne à gagné tout ses matchs.......



et que c'est l'équipe qui a les meilleurs statistiques du tournoi (sauf pour les fautes...)



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> M'en fout les espagnols ils jouent comme les ritals, les portugais et tout les chieurs du sud
> Les allemands au moins c'est un vrai jeu, bien rustre mais pas de p'tits coups vicieux comme ces sudistes




Du vrai jeu:

On Naten les copain, et on navanze: Ein, zwei, DREI... ACH et on gagne 4 mètres et comme ça jusque dans les buts adverses?

C'est des conneries tout ça, ce que je viens de dire et ce que t'as dit...


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Perso, je préfère le jeu des Espagnols. 

Que le meilleur gagne ... sous la pluie ?

Non fait beau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est des conneries tout ça, ce que je viens de dire et ce que t'as dit...




Oué oué, surtout ce que t'as dit 



> T'as raison..
> C'est des grossen cochonéries pien filaine ..ach !!



Ben c'est clair que j'préfère ballack qui écarte le mec devant lui pour marquer plutôt qu'un rital ou mecs du genre qui tombe par terre au moindre contact pour avoir une faute, au moins quand il écarte il fait pas semblant


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Oui, bon je hais les simulateurs, mais contre la Russie, as tu vu beaucoup de simulation du côté espagnol? (et contre l'Italie?) Ils ont une certaine fierté...:sleep: (enfin j'espère...) :rateau:

Mais, dans ce cas, il y a le rugby...

Si tu veux voir des mecs qui en écartent d'autres pour de vrai.

P.S: ça fait mal aux dents parfois...


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

]





Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben c'est clair que j'préfère ballack qui écarte le mec devant lui pour marquer plutôt qu'un rital ou mecs du genre qui tombe par terre au moindre contact pour avoir une faute, au moins quand il écarte il fait pas semblant



Bon les Allemands simulent aussi, pas aussi bien que les Italiens, mais quand même 


Les Italiens eux s'entraînent à la simulation  

[YOUTUBE]3a5gZAO6xUQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Ils ont une certaine fierté...:sleep:





Euh attends je cherche le smiley qui correspond à ce que je pense...

Voilà, trouvé :


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Comme l'indiquait le :sleep:...


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Ils jouent....

trop dans le terrain espangol à mon goût.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

*GEHEN SIE SCHLAGEN DIE SPANIEREN !!!
*


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

*OYE, TIO, ES QUE NO VES QUE ESTAMOS DELANTE DE LA PORTERIA....*


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOL GOOOOOOOOOOOL!!!!!!!!!!!*





*1-0 pour l'Espagne, But de Torres.*


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

*SSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE SCHEIßE !!!!!*


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

ARF le ß a du mal a passer?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

Voilà, pas fait gaffe


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

ça a tout de même plus de gueule là


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2008)

bon bah voilà, victoire méritée des Espagnols


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2008)

Encore un match que je n'aurai pas vu, dommage.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Encore un match que je n'aurai pas vu, dommage.



Tu n'as pas loupé grand chose, je te rassure :sleep::sleep:


----------



## ScubaARM (29 Juin 2008)

Mais où est donc passé le réalisme allemand
Bon, ben, bravo l'Espagne


----------



## Alex666 (29 Juin 2008)

Bien joué l'Espagne 

ça sent la mort du topic snif :sleep:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Juin 2008)

oooouuuuééééééé!!!!!!!!  :love: :king:  héhéhéhéhéhé  :style:


----------



## lifenight (30 Juin 2008)

A ceux qui confondent italiens et espagnols, ces derniers n'ont pas besoin de s'étaler pour réclamer un penalty ou donner de sales coups comme les allemands pour marquer, ils jouent clean.

Technique, endurance, jeu collectif, attaque d'enfer, fair play : Victoire Y Viva España !!!


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai en fait vu cinq minutes de la partie (autour de la 75e minute) et les Allemands me paraissaient dépassés. Avec une occasion de Sergio Ramos sur un coup franc d'un Barcelonais (Xavi, Iniesta ?). Sur les cinq minutes, le score paraît logique.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> A ceux qui confondent italiens et espagnols, ces derniers n'ont pas besoin de s'étaler pour réclamer un penalty ou donner de sales coups comme les allemands pour marquer, ils jouent clean.
> 
> Technique, endurance, jeu collectif, attaque d'enfer, fair play : Victoire Y Viva España !!!





Je suis le seul à le dire, donc plutôt que dire "ceux" tu peux t'adresser à moi, j'aime pas trop qu'on me prenne pour un con :hein:

Ils jouent clean, ça dépend des fois ; sur ce match là, a part l'attaquant (Torres), y'a pas eu de truc du genre ;

Les allemands à la masse par moment, dommage :sleep:


----------



## asticotboy (30 Juin 2008)

Une finale pas très spectaculaire... Bravo a l'espagne qui doit remercier Casillas pour sa super perf lors de cet Euro, c'est surtout grâce a lui s'ils ont remporté tous leurs matches... un clin d'oeuil tout de même a villa...


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2008)

c'est toute l'équipe qui a très bien joué !!! que dire de senna ??? torres, david villa, puyol, sergio ramos...??? très belle équipe qui était une de mes priorité avec le portugal :style:


----------



## Sy_Parrish (30 Juin 2008)

oui bravo espagna !!!


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Bon, ben ce topic est fini ...


Sur la simulation, tu repasseras là Dark  

Et, encore bravo à la sélection espagnole


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)

Sy_Parrish a dit:


> oui bravo espagna !!!


Et le magenta !...


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Déjà....

on avait dit des couleurs non dominantes...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

bon bah j'aurai pas mon imac tout de suite :rose:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, ben ce topic est fini ...



Pas trop tôt, j'aimes pas le foot 



kasarus a dit:


> Sur la simulation, tu repasseras là Dark



Oui, au moins la simulation des espagnols dépend pas de moi, donc y repasser, je me suis trompé une fois (quoique le blond qui court comme un lapin quand même... ), c'est pas trop grave ; alors que l'intelligence ça dépend uniquement de la personne concernée et ça reste toute ta vie


----------



## kasarus (30 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> que l'intelligence ça dépend uniquement de la personne concernée et ça reste toute ta vie



 ça reste toute ta vie, mais l'usage que tu en fais évolue.. (ou pas.)

Résultat, tu peux être con en ayant pourtant les possibilités d'être intelligent.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

faudra creer le topic CDM 2010 maintenant

les matchs de qualif commencent bientot


----------



## asticotboy (30 Juin 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> faudra creer le topic CDM 2010 maintenant
> 
> les matchs de qualif commencent bientot


 
=> http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/la-coupe-du-monde-2010-a-225226.html#post4729934


----------



## IceandFire (30 Juin 2008)

t'as oublié un "non" Oliv


----------



## Dark-Tintin (30 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> ça reste toute ta vie, mais l'usage que tu en fais évolue.. (ou pas.)
> 
> Résultat, tu peux être con en ayant pourtant les possibilités d'être intelligent.




J'abandonne, je ne peux pas vraincre la stupidité :sleep:


----------



## Philouke (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai fait un petit post avec des photos et vidéos de Madrid après la victoire des espagnols à l'Euro 2008. C'était vraiment la folie ici !!! Voici le lien : Click

ps : *photos by iPhone* et vidéos by N95


----------



## macaronique (30 Juin 2008)

:king: Ouééé ! C'est fini ! :king:


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)

Poil au...


----------



## Amalcrex (30 Juin 2008)

Et bien moi j'ai vécu la victoire de l'Espagne EN ESPAGNE, et je peux vous dire qu'on a passé une très très bonne soirée hier 
Enorme comme ils ont fêtés ça. D'un autre côté ils peuvent bien.
C'était hallucinant tout de même, extra


----------



## lsol (30 Juin 2008)

Une seule chose à dire : 



VIVA ESPANAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ( de la part d'un espagnol bien sur)

beau match dommage que tant d'occasion ait été ratée.

a plus


----------



## IceandFire (1 Juillet 2008)

c'est vrai que 3-0 eut été plus juste :love:  mais bon...c'est déjà extra !


----------



## Sy_Parrish (1 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le magenta !...



ah non hein !!!!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juillet 2008)

J'espère bien que la France va gagner cet Euro 2008. Je crois qu'on tient une bonne équipe, mais les matchs de poule vont pas être évident.


----------



## mado (1 Juillet 2008)

Oui, mais n'oublie pas qu'avec David Trézéguet on ne craint pas grand chose 


:love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah mais je n'oublie ni Trezeguet, ni Karembeu. 

Quels joueurs!

Tiens, pendant que j'y pense. Chabal est confirmé à Toulon ou non?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> J'espère bien que la France va gagner cet Euro 2008. Je crois qu'on tient une bonne équipe, mais les matchs de poule vont pas être évident.


 
Suffit qu'ils évitent de nous pondre une stratégie alambiquée au denier moment et c'est dans la poche !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ah mais je n'oublie ni Trezeguet, ni* Karembeu. *
> 
> Quels joueurs!
> 
> Tiens, pendant que j'y pense. Chabal est confirmé à Toulon ou non?


 
C'est celui qui fait des blagues à deux balles, non ?
Il poste ici, je crois, un pseudo en ...77


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Et un,
et deux
et trois zéro !


----------



## Alex666 (1 Juillet 2008)

Ponk Head


----------



## Alex666 (1 Juillet 2008)

ta gueule :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (1 Juillet 2008)

Ah ... Merci !


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...


zizi non ?


----------



## IceandFire (4 Juillet 2008)

Domenech, ou le Hellboy du foot Français...
"Je les aient bien kiné" pense t'il...


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

ben oui,c'est cela les instances françaises ......


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2008)

Bah ! On s'en fout un peu, non ?


----------



## doudou83 (4 Juillet 2008)

Baaaa nan !!! c'est avec ce genre de réflexion que le sieur* DOMENECH* est toujours en piste !!
well done mate !!!


----------



## ScubaARM (4 Juillet 2008)

C'est qui Domenech ?


----------



## bompi (5 Juillet 2008)

Un ancien joueur de foot, très technique et subtil.


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2008)

La fédé vient de s'assurer 4 années de tranquillité et a renvoyée la horde des anciens de 98 au placard, donc cela finira soit avec une victoire et une transition en douceur avec un bon lubrifiant soit avec le sable et le gravier...


----------



## ScubaARM (5 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> ........ donc cela finira soit avec une victoire et une transition en douceur avec un bon lubrifiant soit avec le sable et le gravier...



Personnellement je préfère le goudron et les plumes

La Fédé achète la tranquillité en se moquant pertinemment des résultats, je ne comprends pas quels intérêts subtils sont préservés si, en fait, j'ai peur de comprendre


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2008)

La guilde des Coiffeurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Un ancien joueur de foot, très technique et subtil.



je rajouterai un fin tacticien et un pro de la communication


----------



## IceandFire (5 Juillet 2008)

surtout qui a une jolie femme :love:  enfin ptete plus pour longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

avec une demande en mariage aussi foireuse, je serai une femme, je partirai en courant

ce gars, il est aussi romantique qu'il est bon entraineur


----------



## asticotboy (7 Juillet 2008)

On s'en fout on va gagner la coupe du monde des vétérans, on a une bonne équipe de vieux.


----------



## ScubaARM (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est qui l'entraineur ? Guy Roux ?


----------



## asticotboy (9 Juillet 2008)

Bon... Trezeguet vient d'annoncer sa retraite internationale... fin du débat !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Pour info  l'euro 2008 est fini


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour info  l'euro 2008 est fini


 
Ah bon ?

Mince !

Heureusement qu'il nous reste le tour de France !


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah bon ?
> 
> Mince !
> 
> Heureusement qu'il nous reste le tour de France !


 
Pour info : y'a pas de ballons au tour de france.... sauf quand ils soufflent dans le ballon


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

j'hallucine, je comprends pas qu'un evenement aussi important que le jubilee des champions du monde 98 soit pas diffuse par une chaine publique ou TF1 mais en cripte par canal+


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2008)

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que cela soit diffusé par une quelconque chaîne de télévision ... Qu'est-ce que l'on en a à fiche ? C'est de la régression, oui. On s'est fait gentiment lourder de l'Euro par nos collègues de poules et on veut se ressouvenir des jours heureux ? La belle affaire !!
La seule question qui me vienne est : Zidane réussira-t-il à placer son fameux coup de boule ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

c'est le principe du jubilee...


----------



## Craquounette (12 Juillet 2008)

enzo0511 a dit:


> c'est le principe du jubilee...



Voilà pourquoi je suis heureuse que la France n'ait pas gagné l'Euro ou une autre compétition : tous les 10 ans, que dis-je tous les 5 ans, que dis-je toutes les années au début, les TV nous ressortent "We are the champions..."


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

en meme temps, on l'a gagne qu'une fois

c'est pas comme d'autres pays qui l'ont gagne 2, 3, ou 4 fois...

et puis on est pas pret de regagner

de toute facon, ca passe sur canal donc beaucoup ne pourront pas se plaindre qu'on les gave avec ca

en tout cas un beau match: france 98 vs selection mondiale

des bons joueurs, va y en avoir sur le terrain


----------



## doudou83 (12 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour info  l'euro 2008 est fini



Je découvre que ce fil est toujours alimenté !!!!!!!  c'est dingue nan ? 
et puis alors l'anniversaire...on aime bien nos vieilles gloires et on est pas capable de passer à autre chose !! :mouais:    c'est bon , ça fait 10 ans :love:


----------

